# The New "Le Pliage Club" Line



## paula3boys

I hope to see everyone’s Le Pliage Club items here. They are unique IMO.

Just got mine today- medium shoulder tote in garnet red


Compared to red garance


Compared to LV fuchsia


With a larger pocket- can fit cell phone inside



And it is made in France


----------



## paula3boys

The strap drop is slightly shorter than my small Le Pliage totes


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> I hope to see everyone’s Le Pliage Club items here. They are unique IMO.
> 
> Just got mine today- medium shoulder tote in garnet red
> View attachment 4143413
> 
> Compared to red garance
> View attachment 4143414
> 
> Compared to LV fuchsia
> View attachment 4143415
> 
> With a larger pocket- can fit cell phone inside
> View attachment 4143416
> 
> 
> And it is made in France


Very nice!


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> Very nice!


Thank you. I like to looks of it a lot. Not sure how I feel about the thinner glazing to the leather pieces though. I feel like it will wear quicker.


----------



## paula3boys

Here is navy that I saw in Nordstrom. Didn’t see others


----------



## Pam925

At work today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> I hope to see everyone’s Le Pliage Club items here. They are unique IMO



Very pretty! Love your comparison shots.


----------



## paula3boys

Pam925 said:


> At work today


I have been waiting to see this color in person too. Thanks for sharing!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty! Love your comparison shots.


Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

I found a matching pouch on Sands Point- navy and garnet red
https://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2540619/le-pliage-club-collection


----------



## TNgypsy

I bought a ssh Club in garnet from the LC website last week and I just received my SLH in gunmetal today. They’re both adorable. The garnet one is MIF. My gunmetal one is MIC and has a very strong chemical smell. I could smell it immediately when I cut the tape on the box. Has anyone had experience with this? Will the smell dissipate? I have it hanging open right now with a dryer sheet in it. The garnet one has no offensive chemical smell whatsoever.


----------



## TNgypsy

paula3boys said:


> I found a matching pouch on Sands Point- navy and garnet red
> https://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2540619/le-pliage-club-collection



Longchamp‘s website has all 4 colors available in the pouch. I may have to get one in garnet. 

Edit to my post above: my gunmetal bag is the medium long handle not small.

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-club/pouch/l2540619300


----------



## SmokieDragon

TNgypsy said:


> I bought a ssh Club in garnet from the LC website last week and I just received my SLH in gunmetal today. They’re both adorable. The garnet one is MIF. My gunmetal one is MIC and has a very strong chemical smell. I could smell it immediately when I cut the tape on the box. Has anyone had experience with this? Will the smell dissipate? I have it hanging open right now with a dryer sheet in it. The garnet one has no offensive chemical smell whatsoever.



I have a gunmetal SLH which is MIC but I didn't notice a smell


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's mine - the internal back pocket can fit my iPad Mini


----------



## ladygrey

Just got mine yesterday. MIC, I felt a little disappointed but oh wells I’ll love it all the same.


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> I hope to see everyone’s Le Pliage Club items here. They are unique IMO.
> 
> Just got mine today- medium shoulder tote in garnet red
> View attachment 4143413
> 
> Compared to red garance
> View attachment 4143414
> 
> Compared to LV fuchsia
> View attachment 4143415
> 
> With a larger pocket- can fit cell phone inside
> View attachment 4143416
> 
> 
> And it is made in France


She’s a beauty!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> She’s a beauty!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## cheidel

My LP Club Travel bag in Gunmetal!!!!! Happy to join the club!


----------



## Phiomega

I got the backpack last week... and can’t get the khaki SLH out of my head... so now a proud owner of two LP Clubs! 



(Technically I also bought the red one but that one is a gift for my best friend - who was super happy with it)


----------



## Louish

Phiomega said:


> I got the backpack last week... and can’t get the khaki SLH out of my head... so now a proud owner of two LP Clubs!
> View attachment 4150483
> 
> 
> (Technically I also bought the red one but that one is a gift for my best friend - who was super happy with it)



The backpack looks a great size!


----------



## APhiJill

Can’t wait for mine to arrive...
A friend of mine flew home to Paris for her sister’s wedding. 
She’s shopping at the flagship store there. I told her to hook me up!
I’m getting the navy tote


----------



## Monique1004

Here's mine!


----------



## Phiomega

Louish said:


> The backpack looks a great size!



Thank you! Yes it is - very functional - I have been using it everyday since I got it - I put my heavy items like iPad and chargers there, so my handbag is lighter....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> so now a proud owner of two LP Clubs!



Wonderful colors! Well done!


----------



## deii

Freshly brought. Can’t wait to use tomorrow at work [emoji178]


----------



## msd_bags

Just received mine in gunmetal!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Just received mine in gunmetal!]



Gorgeous in gunmetal!


----------



## paula3boys

Loving them all! Keep them coming [emoji4]


----------



## dotty8

deii said:


> Freshly brought. Can’t wait to use tomorrow at work [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160969



Great colour


----------



## ilovemylife1414

First time posting in the Longchamp forum. I didn't expect to see this color in person today...so yes..I got both. Both are MIC, but it is okay. I love it so much!


----------



## paula3boys

ilovemylife1414 said:


> First time posting in the Longchamp forum. I didn't expect to see this color in person today...so yes..I got both. Both are MIC, but it is okay. I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168526



Great set [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ilovemylife1414 said:


> First time posting in the Longchamp forum]



Wonderful choices! Hope to see you posting more often.


----------



## Twink*

Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me why there is no medium long handle to choose from on the longchamp site? I have a custom large long handle but wanted a CLUB Medium long for work. Xxxx


----------



## TNgypsy

Twink* said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me why there is no medium long handle to choose from on the longchamp site? I have a custom large long handle but wanted a CLUB Medium long for work. Xxxx



They’re calling it a small. Here’s the US link:

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-club/tote-bag-s/l2605619556

I have this size in gun metal. HTH


----------



## lorihmatthews

This just arrived today from Bloomingdale's.


----------



## cheidel

ilovemylife1414 said:


> First time posting in the Longchamp forum. I didn't expect to see this color in person today...so yes..I got both. Both are MIC, but it is okay. I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168526


Lovely choice!!! Congrats and enjoy them!!!


----------



## Stansy

I was put on the list for a khaki SLH earlier this year but my boutique failed to call me, oh well. So finally I got my SLH - but in burgundy - last saturday, and it is even MIF


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I was put on the list for a khaki SLH earlier this year but my boutique failed to call me, oh well. So finally I got my SLH - but in burgundy - last saturday, and it is even MIF [emoji2]


Congrats! The Garnet is gorgeous.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> I was put on the list for a khaki SLH earlier this year but my boutique failed to call me, oh well. So finally I got my SLH - but in burgundy - last saturday, and it is even MIF



MIF is a rare find! Congrats!


----------



## restricter

I just joined this club with this utter steal — a leather Le Pliage in Ice Blue marked down to an insane $183 at the Bloomingdales outlet.


----------



## cheidel

restricter said:


> I just joined this club with this utter steal — a leather Le Pliage in Ice Blue marked down to an insane $183 at the Bloomingdales outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181782
> View attachment 4181783


Beautiful, congrats on a great score???  Is that the large size Cuir ?


----------



## restricter

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, congrats on a great score???  Is that the large size Cuir ?



It is!  I wanted a Le Pliage for an upcoming business trip and this was more than I dared hoped I’d find.


----------



## seton

restricter said:


> I just joined this club with this utter steal — a leather Le Pliage in Ice Blue marked down to an insane $183 at the Bloomingdales outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181782
> View attachment 4181783



Congrats on your score!


----------



## seton

I love how the LP Club thread has become the LP Clubhouse thread. Pretty funny!


----------



## restricter

seton said:


> I love how the LP Club thread has become the LP Clubhouse thread. Pretty funny!



Oops! Sorry!


----------



## TNgypsy

seton said:


> I love how the LP Club thread has become the LP Clubhouse thread. Pretty funny!



It’s the LP Club Club [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

restricter said:


> It is!  I wanted a Le Pliage for an upcoming business trip and this was more than I dared hoped I’d find.


It’s beautiful, and at an insane price!!!  I don’t blame you for grabbing that one!!!


----------



## lovebags00

Large Garnet Red and Medium Gunmetal. Now to decide if I want the navy one too.


----------



## Dintjes

Finally I can join LP Club family. Just bought this khaki backpack and the LP purse coin yesterday. I'm in lovee ❤️❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dintjes said:


> Finally I can join LP Club family. Just bought this khaki backpack and the LP purse coin yesterday. I'm in lovee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Khaki Club is gorgeous and that LP coin purse is a practical little piece. Congrats on your new goodies.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Khaki MLH.


----------



## Dintjes

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki Club is gorgeous and that LP coin purse is a practical little piece. Congrats on your new goodies.



Thanks frenziedhandbag!


----------



## lovebags00

My favorite Le Pliage Bag
Just added the navy now I may need to add khaki to the family


----------



## Purseloco

lovebags00 said:


> My favorite Le Pliage Bag
> Just added the navy now I may need to add khaki to the family
> View attachment 4211505


Lovely collection.


----------



## lovebags00

Purseloco said:


> Lovely collection.



Thank you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> I may need to add khaki to the family



Yes please, only then can the CLUB family be complete. [emoji7]


----------



## seton

lovebags00 said:


> My favorite Le Pliage Bag
> Just added the navy now I may need to add khaki to the family
> View attachment 4211505



Fantastic club family.


----------



## Monique1004

Now I regret not getting the red one. It was so much cheaper at the duty free shop...


----------



## lovebags00

Monique1004 said:


> Now I regret not getting the red one. It was so much cheaper at the duty free shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212132



Cute charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monique1004 said:


> Now I regret not getting the red one.



That charm is so cute!


----------



## KaoriDz

Hey everyone, 
I wanted to share my latest addition : the SLH Le pliage Club in Navy. I am so happy I got it as I absolutely love my Neo one in large but I wanted something that I could wear when I don’t have much to carry on. The Club collection is a winner for me. I’m already thinking about getting the fusil/yellow one: just need to decide on a size. Also looking for a nice charm to dress it  Love coming here for inspiration.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A screen grab from an LC IG story - looks like new LP Club colours which match the Floirat collection. At a NY boutique


----------



## Hoya94

SmokieDragon said:


> A screen grab from an LC IG story - looks like new LP Club colours which match the Floirat collection. At a NY boutique



It looks the ruby red is staying for spring.  Any news on the other colors?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hoya94 said:


> It looks the ruby red is staying for spring.  Any news on the other colors?



Pink and green Club bags are pictured above. Also that red Club may be lighter than this year’s version; can’t really tell.


----------



## Hoya94

Cosmopolitan said:


> Pink and green Club bags are pictured above. Also that red Club may be lighter than this year’s version; can’t really tell.



Thanks Cosmopolitan.  If you find more intel, please share.  [emoji6]


----------



## seton

The new colors are bois de rose, and Beige, and Bilberry, and blue mist


----------



## seton

Bois de rose has an aqua trim


----------



## seton

Beige


----------



## Hoya94

Thanks Seton!  Are they keeping the 4 original colors too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Bois de rose has an aqua trim



This dusty rose looks interesting!


----------



## seton

I just noticed that the new colors in Post 61 (which is of the 5th Av Flagship) are not in the Spring bible and are NOT the same as the 4 new Spring colorways I just posted. I am going to have to go to the store to see if they are exclusive to that store or not. Maybe next wk. I really dont like going there.

And since I am here, I joined the Club with my Gunmetal 1621.


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Thanks Seton!  Are they keeping the 4 original colors too?




Gunmetal is definitely being carried over. Dunno about the others. There are only 6 colors shown in the Spring bible and 4 of them are the new colors. The 5th is Gunmetal.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I just noticed that the new colors in Post 61 (which is of the 5th Av Flagship) are not in the Spring bible and are NOT the same as the 4 new Spring colorways I just posted. I am going to have to go to the store to see if they are exclusive to that store or not. Maybe next wk. I really dont like going there.
> 
> And since I am here, I joined the Club with my Gunmetal 1621.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264010



Welcome to the Club of Clubs!! Perfect match with your Fou coin purse!


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> I just noticed that the new colors in Post 61 (which is of the 5th Av Flagship) are not in the Spring bible and are NOT the same as the 4 new Spring colorways I just posted. I am going to have to go to the store to see if they are exclusive to that store or not. Maybe next wk. I really dont like going there.
> 
> And since I am here, I joined the Club with my Gunmetal 1621.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264010



Beautiful!  I have the navy and khaki and seriously thinking of the garnet and gray.  That’s why I want to find out if they are keeping them or not.  I like the colors you posted.  They seem to be more neutral and easily be used all year round like the original colors, but the ones in the display pics are pretty, but very spring/summer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> joined the Club with my Gunmetal 1621.



My fav size for Gunmetal Club. [emoji106]


----------



## Diva_k3000

Newly acquired: Matching Le Pliage club large travel bag and small top handle Le Pliage Club in garnet.


----------



## Hoya94

Ordered the Le Pliage Club backpack in navy.  Can’t wait to get it!  Taking it on my Disney Cruise in January.


----------



## elenkat27

Hi! I have 2 Le Pliage large totes with long strap and I was just wondering if anyone has purchased a bag organizer for theirs? The older of the two I've had for 8 years now and the corners have totally worn out. I figured that getting a bag organizer to sit in the bottom of the bag would be a good way to prevent things from falling out of the corners without expensive repairs. Anyone have any suggestions for good bag organizer companies that might have the size I need? Or has anyone tried this and found it to be useful or not useful? Thanks! XOXO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

elenkat27 said:


> Hi! I have 2 Le Pliage large totes with long strap and I was just wondering if anyone has purchased a bag organizer for theirs?



Check out this thread about organizers with 100+ replies: Purse Organizer for Longchamp


----------



## Diva_k3000

Diva_k3000 said:


> Newly acquired: Matching Le Pliage club large travel bag and small top handle Le Pliage Club in garnet.
> 
> View attachment 4265119





Got the backpack to go with it, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Diva_k3000 said:


> Got the backpack to go with it, too!



Wonderful set! [emoji106]


----------



## hsh96

Diva_k3000 said:


> View attachment 4284430
> 
> Got the backpack to go with it, too!



Hi!

I am infested in the backpack but I saw it in person and there was a button sticking out, does it bother your back when the bag is fully stuffed and digs in? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hoya94

hsh96 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am infested in the backpack but I saw it in person and there was a button sticking out, does it bother your back when the bag is fully stuffed and digs in?
> 
> Thanks!



I've never felt it.  I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## babyloove

Hi 
Do you happen to know if a Macbook air 13" would fit in a Le pliage tote L (with big handles to shoulder carry). 
Thanks


----------



## Hoya94

babyloove said:


> Hi
> Do you happen to know if a Macbook air 13" would fit in a Le pliage tote L (with big handles to shoulder carry).
> Thanks



Yes!  I’ve carried my 13 inch MacBook Pro when I travel and it fits with room to spare in the Large Le Pliage tote.


----------



## babyloove

Hoya94 said:


> Yes!  I’ve carried my 13 inch MacBook Pro when I travel and it fits with room to spare in the Large Le Pliage tote.


Thanks !


----------



## TrixyG

elenkat27 said:


> Hi! I have 2 Le Pliage large totes with long strap and I was just wondering if anyone has purchased a bag organizer for theirs? The older of the two I've had for 8 years now and the corners have totally worn out. I figured that getting a bag organizer to sit in the bottom of the bag would be a good way to prevent things from falling out of the corners without expensive repairs. Anyone have any suggestions for good bag organizer companies that might have the size I need? Or has anyone tried this and found it to be useful or not useful? Thanks! XOXO




I bought this one for my large totes, and I love it.  I didn’t want a structured boxy insert, and the size of this is just right.  I have different Le Pliage large totes and I just move this insert from bag to bag...it’s awesome


----------



## paula3boys

I think people get confused and think this is a thread for all LePliage bags (like a club for them) lol. This is for the line called LePliage club  

I can't wait to see the new colors IRL. Has anyone seen/bought them?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paula3boys said:


> I think people get confused and think this is a thread for all Le Pliage bags (like a club for them) lol. This is for the line called Le Pliage club




Just a suggestion, but you might want to PM a moderator/admin such as @Vlad or @Swanky and explain the confusion with the thread title. They could change the thread title to something like: *the NEW "Le Pliage Club" LINE*


----------



## SmokieDragon

paula3boys said:


> I can't wait to see the new colors IRL. Has anyone seen/bought them?



I've seen the new colours in my boutique. My favourite is the Bilberry


----------



## Vlad

Cosmopolitan said:


> Just a suggestion, but you might want to PM a moderator/admin such as @Vlad or @Swanky and explain the confusion with the thread title. They could change the thread title to something like: *the NEW "Le Pliage Club" LINE*



Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Vlad said:


> Ask and you shall receive!



Thanks Vlad. Happy New Year to you and @Megs.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pliage Club on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pliage Club on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Pliage Club on instagram



Loving all these pictures of Club. 

Cosmo, I hope you know that all of us here are grateful for you. Doing what you are doing for this forum takes a lot of time, effort and hard work.

Happy New Year! May 2019 be better for all of us!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving all these pictures of Club.
> 
> Cosmo, I hope you know that all of us here are grateful for you. Doing what you are doing for this forum takes a lot of time, effort and hard work.
> 
> Happy New Year! May 2019 be better for all of us!



Thanks dear.  Happy New Year to you and everyone in the Longchamp subforum.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy New Year! Stroke of midnight here now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy New Year! Stroke of midnight here now


May we find even more reasons to smile in 2019! Happy New Year! [emoji257] [emoji171]


----------



## mel823

Hello Ladies!

I'm a long time lurker, first time posting.  I picked up the Bilberry Le Pliage Club from Bloomingdale's about 2 weeks ago. 

I really like the big pocket, it’s much needed. I don’t know how I feel about it being a back pocket yet, but I’ll get used to it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mel823 said:


> Bilberry Le Pliage Club



Congrats. It looks beautiful. I like the pink contrast. Hope to see you posting more often.


----------



## cheidel

mel823 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm a long time lurker, first time posting.  I picked up the Bilberry Le Pliage Club from Bloomingdale's about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I really like the big pocket, it’s much needed. I don’t know how I feel about it being a back pocket yet, but I’ll get used to it.


That Bilberry is gorgeous!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> That Bilberry is gorgeous!!!


My purple loving [emoji171] wants something in it. Happy New Year, my friend!


----------



## mel823

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!


----------



## pbnjam

Love this backpack!


----------



## seton

I took some pictures of the exclusive LP clubs that are only available in some flagships around the world. They are only available on 5th avenue in usa. Three colors, red green and pink. They all have a navy contrast.


----------



## seton

Comparison of pink to this season Antique Pink


----------



## seton

Comparison of the red to regular Deep Red and Garnet Club


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Thank you for the beautiful picture/. I am thinking about this. 
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Hoya94

Thank you for the beautiful pictures.  If you called the flagship, would they send the exclusive color item to you?


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Thank you for the beautiful pictures.  If you called the flagship, would they send the exclusive color item to you?



Yes


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I took some pictures of the exclusive LP clubs that are only available in some flagships around the world. They are only available on 5th avenue in usa. Three colors, red green and pink. They all have a navy contrast.
> View attachment 4302650
> View attachment 4302651
> View attachment 4302652



Thanks so much for these pictures!  It's great to know that they are available in some parts of the world


----------



## Dooneysta

My uber-modest Club ‘collection’. I did have a lovely time purchasing them though (at the DC boutique...no one speaks French where I live and it was very satisfying to break it out with the staff there). Hope they stick with the Club line...none of this new season’s shades are really doing it for me, but I LOVE the contrast glazing idea, so I hope they continue!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4303728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uber-modest Club ‘collection’. I did have a lovely time purchasing them though (at the DC boutique...no one speaks French where I live and it was very satisfying to break it out with the staff there). Hope they stick with the Club line...none of this new season’s shades are really doing it for me, but I LOVE the contrast glazing idea, so I hope they continue!!



Congrats on your Club bags! I’m from DC so I’m guessing maybe you were speaking with the boutique manager Carole? Anyway stay safe in the big snowstorm tonight! ❄️ ⛄️


----------



## Dooneysta

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Club bags! I’m from DC so I’m guessing maybe you were speaking with the boutique manager Carole? Anyway stay safe in the big snowstorm tonight! ❄️ ⛄️


I believe so, yes! She was cool. She REALLY REALLY tried to get me to put on that multicolor long fur coat that Kendall Jenner has on in the ads. Hilarity would have ensued.
I’m not from DC, I just was there on vacation in October, got into the White House, had an intern squire us about the Capitol, but I was super stoked to go where, to a Longchamp boutique 
The closest one to me is almost four hours, so.
Well, super excited about Mt Vernon too. GW was pretty badass.


----------



## Mamatutu

Thank you for sharing I'm going to call there and see if I can get my hands on a green one!!


----------



## Dooneysta

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Club bags! I’m from DC so I’m guessing maybe you were speaking with the boutique manager Carole? Anyway stay safe in the big snowstorm tonight! ❄️ ⛄️


And stay safe yourself...people get crazy on the roads and no doubt there’s not a loaf of bread or gallon of milk for sale for twenty miles. My brother lives in Alexandria, working in DC. I’m sure he’s holed up with a sack of chia seeds and some Scotch.


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Pliage Club on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4292560
> View attachment 4292561
> View attachment 4292562
> View attachment 4292563
> View attachment 4292564
> View attachment 4292565
> View attachment 4292566
> View attachment 4292567


Thanks for the pictures. Has anyone seen the matching pouches yet? I don't see them on Longchamp's site.


seton said:


> I took some pictures of the exclusive LP clubs that are only available in some flagships around the world. They are only available on 5th avenue in usa. Three colors, red green and pink. They all have a navy contrast.
> View attachment 4302650
> View attachment 4302651
> View attachment 4302652


Thank you for the pictures. Did you happen to see if they had a matching pouch for that green one?


----------



## seton

paula3boys said:


> Thank you for the pictures. Did you happen to see if they had a matching pouch for that green one?



yes, it was there.


----------



## paula3boys

My newest bilberry with pink trim


----------



## AngelYuki

Hello, 
This is my first longchamp bag. Wasn't planning to purchase a bag this month, but I found this last weekend for $90 at the longchamp outlet and couldn't pass it up. It was the last one in the store, but had some black marks. I managed to clean up most of it with a wet wipe and laundry detergent. I've been thinking about getting a le pliage tote for such a long time, but couldn't decide on a color. I saw this one and fell in love  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> My newest bilberry with pink trim



Being a purple lover, this is my favourite this season. 



AngelYuki said:


> This is my first longchamp!



Congrats on your first one. Many more to come. It is hard to resist LC.


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> My newest bilberry with pink trim


Very pretty!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Decided against but sharing color


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Completed my SLG collection with the new Club pouch/wristlet  It has a black interior, so it's perfect for holding my everyday makeup! Thanks to all my LC TPF friends for helping me decide 

The Bilberry with pink accents is so cute and pretty. Will def stay cleaner than the light pink pouch I was using!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Completed my SLG collection with the new Club pouch/wristlet



Congrats on your Club pouch! Very pretty. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The Bilberry with pink accents is so cute and pretty!



I adore the contrast of Bilberry with pink.  [emoji171] Congrats on your new-in! Another usage I can think of for this pouch is to use it like a flat wallet. A LC Fou 6 card holder should fit, some bills and keys.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore the contrast of Bilberry with pink.  [emoji171] Congrats on your new-in! Another usage I can think of for this pouch is to use it like a flat wallet. A LC Fou 6 card holder should fit, some bills and keys.


Yes, it's a wonderful size for holding all the essentials like that! It would be great for its intended use of wristlet, and would look so cute tucked into a LC bag and pulled out for running to lunch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes



There, you have the perfect reason to get the Cloe' Florait pouch now. [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Completed my SLG collection with the new Club pouch/wristlet  It has a black interior, so it's perfect for holding my everyday makeup! Thanks to all my LC TPF friends for helping me decide
> 
> The Bilberry with pink accents is so cute and pretty. Will def stay cleaner than the light pink pouch I was using!



Lovely and congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AngelYuki said:


> Hello,
> This is my first longchamp bag!



Bois de Rose is such a sweet color. [emoji175] congrats on your score!


----------



## AngelYuki

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bois de Rose is such a sweet color. [emoji175] congrats on your score!


Thank you!


----------



## kpc71

My new SLH Club! Ordered it from the 5th Ave store ❤️


----------



## lovebags00

kpc71 said:


> My new SLH Club! Ordered it from the 5th Ave store [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4330926



Love this color! I ordered the pink one this morning, cannot wait to see it.


----------



## kpc71

lovebags00 said:


> Love this color! I ordered the pink one this morning, cannot wait to see it.



I thought about ordering the other colors too but I restrained myself. look forward to seeing yours!!


----------



## lovebags00

Large Tote and Backpack, my favorite colors [emoji171][emoji177]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovebags00 said:


> Large Tote and Backpack, my favorite color



My favourite too. Enjoy! [emoji171]


----------



## lovebags00

Large Pink with Navy Trim Club


----------



## cheidel

lovebags00 said:


> Large Tote and Backpack, my favorite colors [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 4334577
> 
> View attachment 4334578


Both are lovely, and the pink charm is so cute!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Club bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

joining the Club club with my 1621 SSH's in Khaki and Navy. Love this size!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> joining the Club club with my 1621 SSH's in Khaki and Navy. Love this size!
> 
> View attachment 4349793


Congrats!!! Both are pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> joining the Club club]



Woohoo! You are IN! Lovely colors you've picked!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Club bags



It looks like a very generous size.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> joining the Club club with my 1621 SSH's in Khaki and Navy. Love this size!
> 
> View attachment 4349793



Welcome to the club!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks like a very generous size.



Maybe the light colour makes it look bigger


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Maybe the light colour makes it look bigger


Possibly. The listed dimensions depicts it as a rather big bag though. As much as I like it, I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Possibly. The listed dimensions depicts it as a rather big bag though. As much as I like it, I'm on the fence with this one.



My friend, my two new Club bags are the smallest size available, the small short handle 1621. They appear tiny IRL but they hold a deceptive amount. In all my yrs of buying Pliages I’ve never owned this size before but I’m really happy with them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m really happy with them.



[emoji1] I'm so happy that you love your new 1621s. This is my favourite size too (esp with the new dimensions) alongside with MLH. I love that Club messenger but the dimensions seem close to that of the MLH. Thus, my only concern is whether it is too big to be worn crossbody. It also reminds me of another LP crossbody with luggage sleeve that I rehomed brand new; cos it is simply too wide to be used crossbody. I might just end up with a 1621 for the bilberry club as well since I adore this little but generous size.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji1] I'm so happy that you love your new 1621s. This is my favourite size too (esp with the new dimensions) alongside with MLH. I love that Club messenger but the dimensions seem close to that of the MLH. Thus, my only concern is whether it is too big to be worn crossbody. It also reminds me of another LP crossbody with luggage sleeve that I rehomed brand new; cos it is simply too wide to be used crossbody. I might just end up with a 1621 for the bilberry club as well since I adore this little but generous size.



Ah gotcha, guess I wasn’t clear which Club bag you were commenting on. To be honest, that messenger style was never my fav in past releases. It is bigger than I like as a crossbody nowadays and those two pockets on the front always seemed sort of diaper-baggish to me. Just my opinion. To me it seems like sort of a retro look now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It is bigger than I like as a crossbody nowadays.



It's okay. [emoji5]

I enjoy crossbodies a lot but really apprehensive nowadays if it is too big (seeing how I rehomed my medium cuirs and neos). The two pockets remind me very much of the Cambridge Satchel somehow but the LP fabric is definitely more comfortable to wear. 

I'm glad I expressed my thoughts. I think I will be much happier with the 1621 since I already know it works for me. Time to meet my favourite SA again. [emoji6] Thank you for hearing me out! [emoji253][emoji813]️


----------



## Hoya94

Cosmopolitan said:


> joining the Club club with my 1621 SSH's in Khaki and Navy. Love this size!
> 
> View attachment 4349793



I have those two colors but in the 1899 version.  Enjoy! They are beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! Both are pretty!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! You are IN! Lovely colors you've picked!





SmokieDragon said:


> Welcome to the club!





Hoya94 said:


> I have those two colors but in the 1899 version.  Enjoy! They are beautiful!



Thanks all, glad I got them.  Now I’m thinking of replacing my old black Pliage travel duffels with gunmetal Club bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’m thinking of replacing with gunmetal Club bags.



Definitely! The gunmetal Club is gorgeous! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks all, glad I got them.  Now I’m thinking of replacing my old black Pliage travel duffels with gunmetal Club bags.


I have the Club Travel Tote in Gunmetal and I love it! ❣️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Club bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> joining the Club club with my 1621 SSH's in Khaki and Navy.
> 
> View attachment 4349793



Quick shot of my new Club travel companions: 1623 medium handbag and XL travel duffel in Gunmetal.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quick shot of my new Club travel companions: 1623 medium handbag and XL travel duffel in Gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 4356489


Congrats, great travel companions!!!!  I also have the XL Club travel duffel in Gunmetal.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> Congrats, great travel companions!!!!  I also have the XL Club travel duffel in Gunmetal.



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quick shot of my new Club travel companions



You are all ready to go! Love Gunmetal CLUB!


----------



## Hoya94

I need help enabling me ladies.  Which color should I pick for a new Club backpack:  khaki, bilberry, or gunmetal?  I already have the Club navy backpack.  Please enable away!  Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> I need help enabling me ladies.  Which color should I pick for a new Club backpack:  khaki, bilberry, or gunmetal?  I already have the Club navy backpack.  Please enable away!  Lol!


Gunmetal. As much as I love Bilberry, you have navy which is a darker color as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gunmetal. As much as I love Bilberry, you have navy which is a darker color as well.



+1


----------



## Hoya94

SmokieDragon said:


> +1



Ladies, I meant to follow your advice and get gunmetal, but when I saw the bilberry in person it called to me “pick me, pick me!”, so I walked out with Miss Bilberry.  Lol!!


----------



## mel823

Hoya94 said:


> Ladies, I meant to follow your advice and get gunmetal, but when I saw the bilberry in person it called to me “pick me, pick me!”, so I walked out with Miss Bilberry.  Lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361377



Is that an RGB yarn doll?


----------



## Hoya94

mel823 said:


> Is that an RGB yarn doll?



Yes, it is!  I got her at a local store called 10,000 Villages in Media, PA.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hoya94 said:


> when I saw the bilberry in person it called to me “pick me, pick me!”



Congrats on the backpack!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> I walked out with Miss Bilberry.



Congrats! It's hard not to pick Bilberry. [emoji171]


----------



## Hoya94

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on the backpack!



Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! It's hard not to pick Bilberry. [emoji171]



I know!  She’s so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> I know!  She’s so cute!


I especially like the contrast of purple with pink. [emoji171] [emoji175]


----------



## Hoya94

frenziedhandbag said:


> I especially like the contrast of purple with pink. [emoji171] [emoji175]



Me too!  It just looks girly and fun!  I will get the gunmetal with yellow later on.  I just couldn’t leave the store without this one.  It’s very me.  Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hoya94 said:


> It’s very me.  Lol!



It's great to find your signature color. I'm very drawn to it as well. I thought I nailed the size already, the mini SH but truth be told, the MLH is better for me... and you know what? I already have the Navy Miaou MLH which is also dark colored. I like the gunmetal too. I have trouble deciding! LOL!


----------



## Hoya94

I bought the khaki Le Pliage Club backpack.  Pictures later!


----------



## anteaterquaker

lovebags00 said:


> Large Tote and Backpack, my favorite colors [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 4334577
> 
> View attachment 4334578


May I ask what is the size of the purple tote 
I saw on Nordstrom website 
There are $190 tote and the $145 tote 
Both say “large capacity “ but with 12x11 dimension 
It does not sound like large to me 
I AM looking to purchase one for work 
To fit at least files and iPad 
Thank you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

anteaterquaker said:


> May I ask what is the size of the purple tote
> I saw on Nordstrom website
> There are $190 tote and the $145 tote
> Both say “large capacity “ but with 12x11 dimension
> It does not sound like large to me
> I AM looking to purchase one for work
> To fit at least files and iPad
> Thank you



If you look at the Pliage Club section on the Longchamp website (link here), each listing includes a diagram like the one below explaining the dimensions. It’s important to know that Longchamp bags are measured at the bottom. So the 12x11 large tote is 12” wide across the bottom but 18” wide across the zipper. It’s a roomy bag for everyday; the sizes larger than that are primarily intended for travel.

Also, here is the Sands Point Shop size chart which may help.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Cosmopolitan said:


> If you look at the Pliage Club section on the Longchamp website (link here), each listing includes a diagram like the one below explaining the dimensions. It’s important to know that Longchamp bags are measured at the bottom. So the 12x11 large tote is 12” wide across the bottom but 18” wide across the zipper. It’s a roomy bag for everyday; the sizes larger than that are primarily intended for travel.
> 
> Also, here is the Sands Point Shop size chart which may help.
> 
> View attachment 4372805
> View attachment 4372806


Thank you so much
Is that the size you own ?


----------



## milkpig

seton said:


> Yes


Hi,
The 5th avenue store you mentioned, is it the saks 5th avenue? How can you contact them, or how can you search online to have their phone number? Sorry if my question is silly, but I just saw your post and fall in love with the exclusive colors! I would love to have them. Thank you so much


seton said:


> I took some pictures of the exclusive LP clubs that are only available in some flagships around the world. They are only available on 5th avenue in usa. Three colors, red green and pink. They all have a navy contrast.
> View attachment 4302650
> View attachment 4302651
> View attachment 4302652


----------



## mel823

milkpig said:


> Hi,
> The 5th avenue store you mentioned, is it the saks 5th avenue? How can you contact them, or how can you search online to have their phone number? Sorry if my question is silly, but I just saw your post and fall in love with the exclusive colors! I would love to have them. Thank you so much



No, she’s referring to the Longchamp flagship store on 5th Avenue.


----------



## milkpig

kpc71 said:


> My new SLH Club! Ordered it from the 5th Ave store ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4330926


Hi, your bag is awesome. I love this color! May I ask how can you order it from 5th avenue? Which number you called or which website you bought it from? Thank you so much!


----------



## milkpig

mel823 said:


> No, she’s referring to the Longchamp flagship store on 5th Avenue.
> 
> View attachment 4421474


Thank you so much for your information! You have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looks like the Club line is getting an expandable version 

source: Nordstrom.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Club Expandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, my favourite travel bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

"Bright Yellow" Club bag on neimanmarcus.com


----------



## loogirl

My large LP club in Bilberry


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> "Bright Yellow" Club


I am really into yellow for the moment. Can't wait to check out this bright yellow in person! 



loogirl said:


> My large LP club in Bilberry


My fav LP color!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new Club colors on selfridges.com

acid



vermillion



hawthorn


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another new Club color: plum

source: selfridges.com


----------



## seton

I hope that Plum has a black lining unlike last yr's Plum. I got the plum from last yr and the white lining shows thru pretty starkly on the corners


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I hope that Plum has a black lining



Yup, interior is black on these.


----------



## seton

*Fall 2019: LP Club*

*1. Black *
*2. Gun*
*3. Navy*
*4. Brown*
*5. Hawthorn*
*6. Acid Yellow*
*7. Vermillion*
*8. Violet*
*9. Plum*
*10. Myosotis*
*11. Cobalt*
*12. Cactus (green)*

*Not officially rested but will only be available til stock runs out are last season's colors like Antique Pink (rose de bois), Blue Mist, Bilberry, Beige, Khaki.*

*For all intents, the Clubs have now replaced the regular LPNs. (LPNs will only be available in 5 core colors. It will no longer be available in seasonal colors.)*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> *For all intents, the Clubs have now replaced the regular LPNs. (LPNs will only be available in 5 core colors. It will no longer be available in seasonal colors.)*



Thanks for posting @seton. Time marches on I guess. I for one do prefer the Club bags but since I’m not much of a Pliage user I don’t really have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This is Myosotis
source: selfridges.com


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> *Fall 2019: LP Club*
> *1. Black *
> *2. Gun*
> *3. Navy*
> *4. Brown*
> *5. Hawthorn*
> *6. Acid Yellow*
> *7. Vermillion*
> *8. Violet*
> *9. Plum*
> *10. Myosotis*
> *11. Cobalt*
> *12. Cactus (green)*
> *Not officially rested but will only be available til stock runs out are last season's colors like Antique Pink (rose de bois), Blue Mist, Bilberry, Beige, Khaki.*
> *For all intents, the Clubs have now replaced the regular LPNs. (LPNs will only be available in 5 core colors. It will no longer be available in seasonal colors.)*


Forgive my silly question, but what is LPN? Le Pliage Neo?


----------



## seton

paula3boys said:


> Forgive my silly question, but what is LPN? Le Pliage Neo?



sorry. I meant* LP Nylon. the nylon LP with the brown leather flap.*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yup, interior is black on these


Saw this Plum ytd and it is beautiful. Almost brought it home...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I for one do prefer the Club bags


Same here. Love the tone on tone look. Between the Club and Neo, I'll still choose the Club as I prefer the Pliage fabric.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> *Not officially rested but will only be available til stock runs out.*



*Interestingly, violet is not ordered for my country. Hawthorn is very pretty, a light pink but not the dainty kind of pink. Very wearable and less pink irl. The Mysotis is a light vibrant blue. Vermillion and Cactus are both very eye catching vibrant colors. *


----------



## bagduchess

seton said:


> *Fall 2019: LP Club*
> 
> *1. Black *
> *2. Gun*
> *3. Navy*
> *4. Brown*
> *5. Hawthorn*
> *6. Acid Yellow*
> *7. Vermillion*
> *8. Violet*
> *9. Plum*
> *10. Myosotis*
> *11. Cobalt*
> *12. Cactus (green)*
> 
> *Not officially rested but will only be available til stock runs out are last season's colors like Antique Pink (rose de bois), Blue Mist, Bilberry, Beige, Khaki.*
> 
> *For all intents, the Clubs have now replaced the regular LPNs. (LPNs will only be available in 5 core colors. It will no longer be available in seasonal colors.)*


Has anyone seen the black online or in the wild yet? Wondering what contrasting color the logo/trim is!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

So, I deliberated between bilberry/gunmetal/hawthorn/plum, _brown_ came home with me. Somehow it seemed more like a light taupe to me. I like the pop of orange on it. To be honest, it does not look as nice with bright outfits but with neutrals, it offers a clean look. Also, it is a teeny weeny wider than last season's Club. I was surprised when my SA showed me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> _brown_ came home with me



Congrats on your new Club bag.  Funny that LC is calling this "brown" because I agree with you that it looks more like a light taupe/beige/clay sort of color. Do you know whether other Club models have changes in their measurements?


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> *Interestingly, violet is not ordered for my country. Hawthorn is very pretty, a light pink but not the dainty kind of pink. Very wearable and less pink irl. The Mysotis is a light vibrant blue. Vermillion and Cactus are both very eye catching vibrant colors. *



Hawthorn is an old colorway. Have not been available in 10 yrs and it looks exactly the same from what I remember with the same color code and the same tan lining as before. I might get it since I missed out the first time.

I will try to get all the purple Clubs (Bilberry, Plum, Violet) photo'd together if I have the chance. The store did not have Violet either.


----------



## seton

bagduchess said:


> Has anyone seen the black online or in the wild yet? Wondering what contrasting color the logo/trim is!



The contrast is white. I heard the production of it is delayed so it's not available right now.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I deliberated between bilberry/gunmetal/hawthorn/plum, _brown_ came home with me. Somehow it seemed more like a light taupe to me. I like the pop of orange on it. To be honest, it does not look as nice with bright outfits but with neutrals, it offers a clean look. Also, it is a teeny weeny wider than last season's Club. I was surprised when my SA showed me.



Brown was the first one I reached for but Acid (which is chartruse, not "bright yellow") came home with me. It is almost the reverse of Gun, almost. The contrast on it is a milky purplish gray?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Do you know whether other Club models have changes in their measurements?


Thank you! I was so perplexed when I looked at my receipt and it states brown. I just don't see any brown in this bag. Hawthorn is very pretty but too light a color for me. My LPs are all very saturated and darker in terms of color so this is a refreshing change, so to speak. I did enquire about whether there are other changes to the other models. My SA only noticed the change for the MLH when she was unpacking the bags. There was no official note about the changes so I did wonder if this is a one off thing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I will try to get all the purple Clubs (Bilberry, Plum, Violet) photo'd together if I have the chance.


I really like Hawthorn and the fact that it had a tan lining was really nice. My SA highly recommended me to get it. I can't get over my fear of light bags yet, sadly.  Ten years is a long time for it to resurface. It will be so cool to see all the purples together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Acid


Chartreuse? Looks like I still have a chance to own my first yellow bag then. On Selfridges, it looks like such a bright yellow. If it is a toned down yellow, maybe it is more wearable for me. Come to think of it, I didn't see Acid in the store. I wonder if this is the other color that was not ordered for my country. I hope not! The way you described it is so interesting and I really wish to see it irl!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Chartreuse? Looks like I still have a chance to own my first yellow bag then. On Selfridges, it looks like such a bright yellow. If it is a toned down yellow, maybe it is more wearable for me. Come to think of it, I didn't see Acid in the store. I wonder if this is the other color that was not ordered for my country. I hope not! The way you described it is so interesting and I really wish to see it irl!



I will post a pic in 30. I have sunlight today. It was cloudy yesterday. Even tho it's darker than yellow, it's still an intense cw


----------



## seton

ok, here is my Acid 1621. I am showing it with Gun so you can see how much more green it is than the yellow in the Gun.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I deliberated between bilberry/gunmetal/hawthorn/plum, _brown_ came home with me. Somehow it seemed more like a light taupe to me. I like the pop of orange on it. To be honest, it does not look as nice with bright outfits but with neutrals, it offers a clean look. Also, it is a teeny weeny wider than last season's Club. I was surprised when my SA showed me.


I love your new bag! and always enjoy seeing your mod shots!


seton said:


> ok, here is my Acid 1621. I am showing it with Gun so you can see how much more green it is than the yellow in the Gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476208
> View attachment 4476209


. I love the colors!


----------



## bagduchess

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I deliberated between bilberry/gunmetal/hawthorn/plum, _brown_ came home with me. Somehow it seemed more like a light taupe to me. I like the pop of orange on it. To be honest, it does not look as nice with bright outfits but with neutrals, it offers a clean look. Also, it is a teeny weeny wider than last season's Club. I was surprised when my SA showed me.


That's a beautiful color! I love it.


----------



## bagduchess

seton said:


> The contrast is white. I heard the production of it is delayed so it's not available right now.


Tysm! I have a large gun one, just contemplating my next addition. Still not sure, so many beautiful options.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I am showing it with Gun so you can see how much more green it is than the yellow in the Gun.


Oh, grateful thanks Seton! I love Acid! So kind of you to show it with Gun. I totally see what you mean in terms that it is more green. I'm going to text my SA and check whether it is available. I think I will be bag twins with you and get it in a 1621 as well. Such intense colors look great in a small size! Thank you for taking the time to take pics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love your new bag! and always enjoy seeing your mod shots!





bagduchess said:


> That's a beautiful color! I love it.



Thank you both! It is a lighter color than what I usually carry but so far I'm loving it!


----------



## bagduchess

Longchamp US site has more colors than expected! Not avail to buy online yet, but can't wait myself.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Source: Longchamp Thailand's IG Stories
https://instagram.com/longchampth?igshid=1ry7e6j8p1ovt

A more accurate color depiction of *Brown* LP Club versus the chair falling shade on LC website.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Source: Longchamp Thailand's IG Stories
https://instagram.com/longchampth?igshid=1ry7e6j8p1ovt

With the exception of Acid (which I had not seen irl), the colors are accurate to pic. 
Vermillion
Hawthorn
Plum
Acid


----------



## bagduchess

frenziedhandbag said:


> Source: Longchamp Thailand's IG Stories
> https://instagram.com/longchampth?igshid=1ry7e6j8p1ovt
> 
> With the exception of Acid (which I had not seen irl), the colors are accurate to pic.
> Vermillion
> Hawthorn
> Plum
> Acid


Brown and Hawthorn definitely more eye-catching than I originally thought. As an extremely pale person, was originally inclined to stay away from Hawthorn, but maybe not now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagduchess said:


> was originally inclined to stay away from Hawthorn, but maybe not now.


I usually shy away from light colors, simply because I dread dirtying them but I must share that I was almost that close to getting the Hawthorn because it is just that perfect summer neutral that goes with everything. My SA says its her favourite Club color so far. It is very wearable, almost like how white goes with everything. In the end, I opted for brown because my mind won over my heart.


----------



## bagduchess

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually shy away from light colors, simply because I dread dirtying them but I must share that I was almost that close to getting the Hawthorn because it is just that perfect summer neutral that goes with everything. My SA says its her favourite Club color so far. It is very wearable, almost like how white goes with everything. In the end, I opted for brown because my mind won over my heart.


They're both so beautiful! Might have to flip a coin or just give into impulse and buy both. I find myself liking the acid too, but I'm just not sure how it'd work for me. Longchamp problems, am I right?


----------



## toujours*chic

seton said:


> ok, here is my Acid 1621. I am showing it with Gun so you can see how much more green it is than the yellow in the Gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476208
> View attachment 4476209


Love these and what a PERFECT way to attach bag charms!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagduchess said:


> They're both so beautiful! Might have to flip a coin or just give into impulse and buy both. I find myself liking the acid too, but I'm just not sure how it'd work for me



I love the "flip a coin" method! So fun! 

If the Acid leans towards mustard (4th pic), I feel it is very wearable and to me, a pop of color in a smaller size is easier to wear. Hence, if I were to get it, I will get it in the mini SH. If it is a true chartreuse (last pic), then I don't think it works for me.


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

I really hope they make a black version with hawthorn accents at some point.


----------



## bagduchess

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the "flip a coin" method! So fun!
> 
> If the Acid leans towards mustard (4th pic), I feel it is very wearable and to me, a pop of color in a smaller size is easier to wear. Hence, if I were to get it, I will get it in the mini SH. If it is a true chartreuse (last pic), then I don't think it works for me.


I see what you mean about the acid; Nordstrom has it avail in large now and I nearly pulled the trigger, but I honestly don't know what I'd wear that size yellow with. Also think I need to see it in person first, possibly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagduchess said:


> I need to see it in person first, possibly.


Nothing beats seeing it in person. Hope you have a chance to do so.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> A more accurate color depiction of *Brown* LP Club



Here are some closeups for you

source: instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some closeups for you


Pics are indeed true to actual color. Thank you Cosmo, for sharing these!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Club bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Club bags on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Club bags on instagram


Lovely rainbow!


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

Aw, crap.  I looked at the US website and there are so many colors I want.  Cobalt, myositis, black, and the violet is gorgeous.  Good thing they’re not available.  Don’t need but want


----------



## justwatchin

They are available on the website for purchase. Love the Myosotis!


----------



## Sapphire2691

Is Cobalt a new color ?  It's sold out on US site.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sapphire2691 said:


> Is Cobalt a new color ?  It's sold out on US site.


It is a new color. Longchamp is updating FW inventory, hence it reflects as out of stock. Hopefully the update completes soon and you can get to purchase it then.


----------



## Sapphire2691

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a new color. Longchamp is updating FW inventory, hence it reflects as out of stock. Hopefully the update completes soon and you can get to purchase it then.


Thank you !  Would this color be available also in department stores or only on Longchamp US online ?  TIA


----------



## justwatchin

For anyone that has the club bag in Navy, is it made in France?


----------



## seton

Sapphire2691 said:


> Thank you !  Would this color be available also in department stores or only on Longchamp US online ?  TIA



we dont know if the dept stores are going to carry all 12+ colorways yet but probably not?




justwatchin said:


> For anyone that has the club bag in Navy, is it made in France?



No one color is made in the same factory but the answer is probably NO.


----------



## justwatchin

@seton; thanks for the info. I imagine it’s just hit or miss as my garnet was made in France.


----------



## Sapphire2691

seton said:


> we dont know if the dept stores are going to carry all 12+ colorways yet but probably not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one color is made in the same factory but the answer is probably NO.


Thank you !!!


----------



## sittysue

justwatchin said:


> @seton; thanks for the info. I imagine it’s just hit or miss as my garnet was made in France.


----------



## sittysue

My bright green one is MIF Bought it when it was exclusive to the 5th Ave store back in January


----------



## fabuleux

These look very cute! A nice fresh version of this iconic bag.


----------



## anitalilac

I want a soft pink blush nude so bad! Anybody have any  where to get it online? Or instores? It was sold out at Nordstrom, this color called Icy Pink...
Thanks


----------



## Sapphire2691

Cobalt and violet are up on Longchamp website.  I want to know if it is white or black or matching color inside before ordering.


----------



## candypoo

Got mine today on impulse 
Love the tiffany blue edges


----------



## Sapphire2691

candypoo said:


> Got mine today on impulse
> Love the tiffany blue edges
> View attachment 4493489


Very pretty.  Which color is this ?  Is it the same color inside ?  Thank you !


----------



## SmokieDragon

candypoo said:


> Got mine today on impulse
> Love the tiffany blue edges
> View attachment 4493489



Lovely!!


----------



## bagduchess

candypoo said:


> Got mine today on impulse
> Love the tiffany blue edges
> View attachment 4493489


Yes, what color is this?! Unfamiliar to me... I love it!


----------



## bagduchess

anitalilac said:


> I want a soft pink blush nude so bad! Anybody have any  where to get it online? Or instores? It was sold out at Nordstrom, this color called Icy Pink...
> Thanks


Are you referring to the Hawthorn? I haven't seen or heard of an Icy Pink, unless it's out of production.


----------



## justwatchin

This came today. This color makes me


----------



## sittysue

Sapphire2691 said:


> Very pretty.  Which color is this ?  Is it the same color inside ?  Thank you !


----------



## sittysue

I have this bag in the small top handle and the weekender Color is antique pink and the inside is white


----------



## bagduchess

justwatchin said:


> View attachment 4493682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came today. This color makes me


Is this the cactus?! It looks SO much more appealing here than in the Bloomingdales photos. This is an "I want them all!" problem here now. I love it!


----------



## sittysue

bagduchess said:


> Are you referring to the Hawthorn? I haven't seen or heard of an Icy Pink, unless it's out of production.


its antique pink


----------



## sittysue

bagduchess said:


> Is this the cactus?! It looks SO much more appealing here than in the Bloomingdales photos. This is an "I want them all!" problem here now. I love it!


Yes I bought this when it was exclusive to the 5th ave store back in January Love the color


----------



## justwatchin

Yes it is. Got it from Bloomingdales.


bagduchess said:


> Is this the cactus?! It looks SO much more appealing here than in the Bloomingdales photos. This is an "I want them all!" problem here now. I love it!


----------



## candypoo

Sapphire2691 said:


> Very pretty.  Which color is this ?  Is it the same color inside ?  Thank you !





bagduchess said:


> Yes, what color is this?! Unfamiliar to me... I love it!




Hey girls.. It's called "Antique Pink". The inside is white in color..


----------



## bagduchess

candypoo said:


> Hey girls.. It's called "Antique Pink". The inside is white in color..


Ah, that makes sense! It's beautiful. It looks different (better) than it has in most photos I've seen - but I think that's often the case with Longchamp, actually.


----------



## Sapphire2691

candypoo said:


> Hey girls.. It's called "Antique Pink". The inside is white in color..


Thank you !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was at the Fifth Ave store and apparently this colorway is exclusive to that store! A bubblegum pink. It was even more bubblegum-pepto-bismol than my picture depicts.


----------



## bagduchess

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was at the Fifth Ave store and apparently this colorway is exclusive to that store! A bubblegum pink. It was even more bubblegum-pepto-bismol than my picture depicts.


Beautiful! I like it. Did you pick up anything?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bagduchess said:


> Beautiful! I like it. Did you pick up anything?


A couple of things! I picked up a Nendo bag, and my mom got one as well plus a club pouch/wristlet, except in the navy/red combo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my new Club small handbag in Plum, along with my two others in this size in Khaki and Navy.


----------



## justwatchin

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Club small handbag in Plum, along with my two others in this size in Khaki and Navy.
> View attachment 4504980
> View attachment 4504981


Plum is beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Club small handbag in Plum,


Lovely trio! The size that started my LC collection. This little bag had seen some changes all these years. I love your choice of Plum; I deliberated a long time over this color and it is still on my mind.


----------



## bagduchess

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Club small handbag in Plum, along with my two others in this size in Khaki and Navy.
> View attachment 4504980
> View attachment 4504981


That plum is glorious, wow! I love it. Think I'm going to have to pick up something plum for myself.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Club small handbag in Plum, along with my two others in this size in Khaki and Navy.
> View attachment 4504980
> View attachment 4504981



Beautiful trio! You have many sets of trios  I think one day soon, we need a group picture of all your sets of trios


----------



## Cosmopolitan

justwatchin said:


> Plum is beautiful!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely trio! The size that started my LC collection. This little bag had seen some changes all these years. I love your choice of Plum; I deliberated a long time over this color and it is still on my mind.





bagduchess said:


> That plum is glorious, wow! I love it. Think I'm going to have to pick up something plum for myself.



Thanks all! This Plum color has always been one of my favorite shades, along with this season's similar Brandy color in the Longchamp leather lines. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful trio! You have many sets of trios  I think one day soon, we need a group picture of all your sets of trios



Haha, you are right, I do have a lot of trios. Not everything Longchamp does works for me, but when I find a style that clicks, I usually buy it in multiple colors. I'm that way with clothes and shoes too.


----------



## TejasMama

This is gorgeous!  Does anyone know the name of the new Club with the grey and Tiffany Blue trim? Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my new Club small handbag in Plum, along with my two others in this size in Khaki and Navy.
> View attachment 4504980
> View attachment 4504981


Great color choices, all are pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Source: Longchamp Thailand's IG Stories
> https://instagram.com/longchampth?igshid=1ry7e6j8p1ovt
> 
> With the exception of Acid (which I had not seen irl), the colors are accurate to pic.
> Vermillion
> Hawthorn
> Plum
> Acid


Love the Plum!


----------



## cheidel

candypoo said:


> Got mine today on impulse
> Love the tiffany blue edges
> View attachment 4493489


I love the color!  Is it a shade of gray?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cheidel said:


> I love the color!  Is it a shade of gray?



That is Antique Pink from the spring collection; see pages 5 and 7 of this thread.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Introducing my SLH Black Club. It’s my first non-LE nylon LP which is MIF!! Yay, scored one at last haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my SLH Black Club



Congrats on your Club bag. Love the white contrast color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my SLH Black Club


You make me want to check it out. Didn't see it on display in the boutique at all.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Club bag. Love the white contrast color.



Thanks so much!  White on black is always so classic 



frenziedhandbag said:


> You make me want to check it out. Didn't see it on display in the boutique at all.



Oh yes, you must check it out  It could be  that they don't have enough space to display it


----------



## bagduchess

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my SLH Black Club. It’s my first non-LE nylon LP which is MIF!! Yay, scored one at last haha


Very on trend! Love this one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bagduchess said:


> Very on trend! Love this one.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

This is the one I am looking at if I go with the club edition!


----------



## paula3boys

TejasMama said:


> This is gorgeous!  Does anyone know the name of the new Club with the grey and Tiffany Blue trim? Thanks!


There isn't a grey with Tiffany blue. There is an antique pink with mint that online looks Tiffany blue, but in person really isn't that much since it leans more minty green.


----------



## sittysue

Cosmopolitan said:


> That is Antique Pink from the spring collection; see pages 5 and 7 of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4511235
> View attachment 4511236


I have two in this color the small SH and the Large weekender


----------



## sittysue

Just got the large weekender or duffle bag in the cactus love that color!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I couldn't resist to take  this  one home


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I couldn't resist to take  this  one home
> View attachment 4516545



Congrats on your Plum pouch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I couldn't resist


Splendid choice!


----------



## sittysue

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I couldn't resist to take  this  one home
> View attachment 4516545


waiting for this pouch in cactus!


----------



## Obsessed68

I really like this Pliage Club (the big inside pocket!!) i'm eyeing the Large shoulder tote to replace my Pliage Miaou which i like but is maybe too excentric for my new job (in a bank).

I'm currently hesitating between navy and black. I'm drawn to the navy one more but I'd like a bag that goes with everything. My wardrobe is more black than blue (black, beige coats etc) and i already have two blue bags in my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I would like a bag that goes with everything.


I really like the Club line as well. Maybe it will be helpful to consider the style of your existing blue bags? If they are both totes, then go for the black for variety? Honestly, both colors are very versatile choices and it is hard to go wrong with either one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Obsessed68 said:


> I'm currently hesitating between navy and black. I'm drawn to the navy one more but I'd like a bag that goes with everything. My wardrobe is more black than blue (black, beige coats etc) and i already have two blue bags in my collection.



Maybe consider the gunmetal Club too? It would work well with your wardrobe colors but it would be a little different from what you already have.


----------



## Obsessed68

I 





frenziedhandbag said:


> I really like the Club line as well. Maybe it will be helpful to consider the style of your existing blue bags? If they are both totes, then go for the black for variety? Honestly, both colors are very versatile choices and it is hard to go wrong with either one.



The two I have aren't totes : one is the 3d small crossbody and the second is more like a bucket bag with a handle from a French brand called Sequoia.
I think I have to go to a Longchamp boutique to really figure it out.


----------



## Obsessed68

Cosmopolitan said:


> Maybe consider the gunmetal Club too? It would work well with your wardrobe colors but it would be a little different from what you already have.


I have been thinking about the grey one too but not a fan of the yellow accents here and there.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Obsessed68 said:


> I really like this Pliage Club (the big inside pocket!!) i'm eyeing the Large shoulder tote to replace my Pliage Miaou which i like but is maybe too excentric for my new job (in a bank).
> 
> I'm currently hesitating between navy and black. I'm drawn to the navy one more but I'd like a bag that goes with everything. My wardrobe is more black than blue (black, beige coats etc) and i already have two blue bags in my collection.



The Black Club with its (off)-white accents is very chic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I think I have to go to a Longchamp boutique to really figure it out.


Best solution! Nothing beats checking them out in person. 
Sounds to me that the navy Club tote offers a different style to what you already have and that blue does work for you. Let us know what comes home with you.


----------



## sittysue

Obsessed68 said:


> I have been thinking about the grey one too but not a fan of the yellow accents here and there.


I love the classic gunmetal Have both the large and medium size totes


----------



## sittysue

Obsessed68 said:


> I really like this Pliage Club (the big inside pocket!!) i'm eyeing the Large shoulder tote to replace my Pliage Miaou which i like but is maybe too excentric for my new job (in a bank).
> 
> I'm currently hesitating between navy and black. I'm drawn to the navy one more but I'd like a bag that goes with everything. My wardrobe is more black than blue (black, beige coats etc) and i already have two blue bags in my collection.


I think I would got with the club black or the classic gunmetal


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Club bags on instagram


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best solution! Nothing beats checking them out in person.
> Sounds to me that the navy Club tote offers a different style to what you already have and that blue does work for you. Let us know what comes home with you.



Of course I will  Soon i hope !


----------



## Obsessed68

sittysue said:


> I think I would got with the club black or the classic gunmetal



I like the gunmetal too but not in love with the gold hardware and the brown details.
I really love the big internal pocket on the club line that's why i'm drawn to it more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Club bags


Just look at that rainbow. So pretty!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Just curious; how do the colored snaps hold up? Any chipping, etc?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Club bags on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Club bags on instagram


So fun colors!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ladylightkeeper said:


> Just curious; how do the colored snaps hold up? Any chipping, etc?



None so far


----------



## Hoya94

My new baby.  Hawthorne 1621.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hoya94 said:


> My new baby.  Hawthorne 1621.



Congrats on your Club bag! My favorite size.


----------



## Hoya94

I’m an 1899 fan, but wanted to try this size.  I love it!  And the color is gorgeous, the picture doesn’t do it justice.  I may get it in the 1899 and backpack.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Introducing my SLH Black Club. It’s my first non-LE nylon LP which is MIF!! Yay, scored one at last haha


Very pretty!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## katherinexo

Hoya94 said:


> My new baby.  Hawthorne 1621.


Ooh I really want to get this color vs. the gunmetal because I'm not a fan of the accent colors. Would this get easily dirty tho??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> My favorite size.


Mine too.


----------



## Hoya94

So far so good with regards to keeping it clean, but I’ve been very careful.  Yesterday, I took it to the theater to see Hamilton and it really was perfect.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I got the black club and love it.  It does feel different (to me) than the classic Le Pliage.  I am now seeking out a navy bag, but I am unsure if I want the classic or the club.  Needing something for denim...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ladylightkeeper said:


> I am unsure if I want the classic or the club


Glad you love your new black club. Congrats! I guess it depends whether you like the contrast of the red with navy for the Club handles (a brighter look) or just the classic look of brown handles with navy (more toned down)? I'm sorry I'm of no help at all cos I do like both looks.... but I love colors so the contrast of red with navy is winning me over.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I am with you, I like both! I just can’t make up my mind!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ladylightkeeper said:


> just can’t make up my mind!


Good luck deciding! Both are just as lovely.


----------



## poulinska

Does anyone own a Le Pliage Shoulder Bag like this?


----------



## sittysue

ladylightkeeper said:


> I am with you, I like both! I just can’t make up my mind!


Last year I bought the large navy club but was sorry that I didn't get the classic.So..this spring got the classic -using the club as a pool bag


----------



## LaDolceLaria

I've got my emotional support for my flight right here...


----------



## LaDolceLaria

LaDolceLaria said:


> I've got my emotional support for my flight right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549705


Apologies...i thought I posted this in the Traveling with Longchamp thread!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I have wished I had gotten the classic too in the black.  The club line just feels different.


----------



## sittysue

ladylightkeeper said:


> I have wished I had gotten the classic too in the black.  The club line just feels different.


I think the club line feels different too. I have 2 club weekenders which I love and 2 club large totes but in the totes I prefer the classic


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I love the Club line. It feels modern and fresh compared to the original (and VERY ubiquitous) Pliages, which have been around 26+ years and look tired in my opinion. I never cared for the brown leather trim and gold hardware on the original Pliage line. An update was needed in my view. I think the Club line's matching leather trim and silver hardware and pop of contrast color elevate the look a bit, for a casual nylon tote anyway.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black Club bags on instagram


----------



## TejasMama

LOVE the new black club bags!  I may need a new backpack...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think the Club line's matching leather trim and silver hardware and pop of contrast color elevate the look a bit, for a casual nylon tote anyway.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. I love the old LP but the brown straps does make it look more casual.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TejasMama said:


> I may need a new backpack...


Yes! You do!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

So, I procrastinated long and hard between black vs bilberry Club. Look who won. This size was my very first LP and I still love it after all these years.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Look who won.



Congrats on your new Club bag.  Love the white contrast.


----------



## TejasMama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes! You do!



I took your advice and ordered!  Can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## TejasMama

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I procrastinated long and hard between black vs bilberry Club. Look who won. This size was my very first LP and I still love it after all these years.




Love this!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I procrastinated long and hard between black vs bilberry Club. Look who won. This size was my very first LP and I still love it after all these years.



Yay for your latest addition!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the white contrast.


Thank you. It really looks chic in black and white. 


TejasMama said:


> I took your advice and ordered


Hooray, pics when it arrives please... 



TejasMama said:


> Hope you enjoy it!


Thank you! Yup, I surely will. It is a very functional size, despite looking small-ish. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for your latest addition!


Thank you for your patience whilst I go back and forth with my Club purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharing these adorable illustrations of how you can never have too many LP Clubs.  _credit: Longchamp Thailand IG Stories_


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing these adorable illustrations of how you can never have too many LP Clubs.  _credit: Longchamp Thailand IG Stories_



Both my Clubs fall into Mood #3 Focus!!! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Lizzys

Thanks to @frenziedhandbag  with the Sandspointe discount code, I just purchased the SLH in black and also the plum.  Didn't know I needed them until now  Now the waiting begins!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Sharing these adorable illustrations of how you can never have too many LP Clubs.  _credit: Longchamp Thailand IG Stories_


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Did you get both items in the Clubline?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks


You are most welcome! SPS ships fast! You should be getting them very soon. Staple color choices. Both the black and plum are beautiful.  Do share pics when they arrive.


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love the Club line. It feels modern and fresh compared to the original (and VERY ubiquitous) Pliages, which have been around 26+ years and look tired in my opinion. I never cared for the brown leather trim and gold hardware on the original Pliage line. An update was needed in my view. I think the Club line's matching leather trim and silver hardware and pop of contrast color elevate the look a bit, for a casual nylon tote anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4554426


I agree!!!  Love the matching leather trim!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I procrastinated long and hard between black vs bilberry Club. Look who won. This size was my very first LP and I still love it after all these years.


Congrats!!! Love the black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! Love the black!


Thank you! I'm loving it too!


----------



## Lizzys

ladylightkeeper said:


> Did you get both items in the Clubline?


Yes @ladylightkeeper I got the Club version in both.  I have the original black SLH with the brown leather and the black neo.  The neo is a little larger so I don't reach for it that often.  The original one has been worn a lot so that is why I could justify another black one. 

I was joking the other day when I was buying two black tops that I need to have a separate closet for all my black clothes, shoes and handbags!


----------



## Berriesperfection

Was torn between the Navy vs Hawthorne and backpack vs handbag version.
Got the Hawthorne backpack when I was transitting at Helsinki airport Duty Free (€95 if you are transitting in EU, €85.50 for non-EU transits) as I felt it is less common. Now I’m regretting not getting a handbag too! 

FYI the one I got is the one and only piece as they only carry one piece per colour and type. If you are getting from Helsinki, do note this! Also this one is MIC, kinda sad but I do like it a lot! It does look and feel more like the Neo series than the nylon one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Berriesperfection said:


> I’m regretting not getting a handbag too!


Congrats on your score! You will get a lot of use out of the backpack. It looks small but yet so spacious. If you check the "Deals" thread, members post promotions there. Perhaps you can get the handbag you want at a discount then.


----------



## cheidel

Berriesperfection said:


> View attachment 4568900
> View attachment 4568898
> View attachment 4568899
> 
> Was torn between the Navy vs Hawthorne and backpack vs handbag version.
> Got the Hawthorne backpack when I was transitting at Helsinki airport Duty Free (€95 if you are transitting in EU, €85.50 for non-EU transits) as I felt it is less common. Now I’m regretting not getting a handbag too!
> 
> FYI the one I got is the one and only piece as they only carry one piece per colour and type. If you are getting from Helsinki, do note this! Also this one is MIC, kinda sad but I do like it a lot! It does look and feel more like the Neo series than the nylon one


Congrats!  Very pretty backpack!


----------



## Amazona

You can now also customize a Club! Just noticed this! This takes the custom LP game to a whole new level...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazona said:


> You can now also customize a Club! Just noticed this! This takes the custom LP game to a whole new level...



Those are part of the new "*My Pliage*" line that Kendall Jenner carried several times earlier this year and that were given away as gifts at the Longchamp SS20 show at NYFW in September.  Looks like you can personalize a Pliage, Cuir or Club, in different ways. Here's another pic from the SS20 thread.


----------



## Amazona

Cosmopolitan said:


> Those are part of the new "*My Pliage*" line that Kendall Jenner carried several times earlier this year and that were given away as gifts at the Longchamp SS20 show at NYFW in September.  Looks like you can personalize a Pliage, Cuir or Club, in different ways. Here's another pic from the SS20 thread.
> 
> View attachment 4571283


Yeah, I knew there was going to be these bags with huge letters but the Club was a nice surprise. You can do so much with it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazona said:


> Yeah, I knew there was going to be these bags with huge letters but the Club was a nice surprise. You can do so much with it!



Totally agree, the "My Pliage Club" was a surprise to me too.


----------



## sonyamorris

Just get my Le Pliage Club Acid tote! Not a big lover of nylon bags, but this color was so eye-catching! It sparks joy to me. (Love the grey trim also!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sonyamorris said:


> Just get my Le Pliage Club Acid tote! Not a big lover of nylon bags, but this color was so eye-catching! It sparks joy to me. (Love the grey trim also!)



Congrats on your Club bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> It sparks joy to me.


Yay! Congrats on getting this one! I never really understood the hype of LC nylon bags till I got one many years ago. I've got several now in different sizes and they all serve me brilliantly.


----------



## cheidel

sonyamorris said:


> Just get my Le Pliage Club Acid tote! Not a big lover of nylon bags, but this color was so eye-catching! It sparks joy to me. (Love the grey trim also!)


Congrats, very pretty color!


----------



## Obsessed68

Just bought the large black club ! 
I was hesitant with the plum one too.


----------



## cheidel

Co


Obsessed68 said:


> Just bought the large black club !
> I was hesitant with the plum one too.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats!  Love the black Club!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Just bought the large black


Yippee! They look such a great travel set, don't you think? The plum is beautiful. You need it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yippee! They look such a great travel set, don't you think? The plum is beautiful. You need it.


[/QUOTE]
I'm gonna look for plum on the next season sale, the SA convinced me that the color is versatile enough to be worn all year long and it looked amazing next to my sapphire 3d. I'm thinking maybe a small long handle bag ? I'm a practical girl so I bought the black club for now.


----------



## cajhingle

happy to add these 2.. fresh from  Paris


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I'm gonna look for plum on the next season sale


I do think Plum is an all seasons color. Go for it! The small long handle is a terrific size. You will be very pleased with it, I'm sure.


----------



## Sharont2305

My very first Longchamp, I love it. Only bought it yesterday so I have not used it yet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sharont2305 said:


> My very first Longchamp, I love it. Only bought it yesterday so I have not used it yet.



Congrats on your Club bag and welcome to Longchamp!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sharont2305 said:


> My very first Longchamp, I love it


My fav LP color! Congrats and welcome! Once you've tried one, you will want more going forward.


----------



## cheidel

Congrats 


Sharont2305 said:


> My very first Longchamp, I love it. Only bought it yesterday so I have not used it yet.


Congrats!!!  Lovely color!


----------



## Sharont2305

Thank you, I adore it.


----------



## danvalen

Beautiful purple/pink combo. I love that!


----------



## PiggyBear

Hubby bought me two surprise gifts this evening from Longchamp. One large size club tote in baby blue and one LGP white in small size.


----------



## soccerzfan

Is the baby blue the same as blue mist?


PiggyBear said:


> Hubby bought me two surprise gifts this evening from Longchamp. One large size club tote in baby blue and one LGP white in small size.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new SS20 Club colors are posted on U.S. longchamp.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> new SS20 Club colors


Thank you Cosmo for taking time to post these. Appreciate your time!


----------



## soccerzfan

Such beautiful colors. Thanks for posting! When does the SS20 typically available in store? I must get all these colors. 


Cosmopolitan said:


> new SS20 Club colors are posted on U.S. longchamp.com
> 
> View attachment 4615400
> View attachment 4615401
> View attachment 4615402
> View attachment 4615403
> View attachment 4615404
> View attachment 4615405
> View attachment 4615406


----------



## sittysue

Cosmopolitan said:


> new SS20 Club colors are posted on U.S. longchamp.com
> 
> View attachment 4615400
> View attachment 4615401
> View attachment 4615402
> View attachment 4615403
> View attachment 4615404
> View attachment 4615405
> View attachment 4615406


,Heard they are discontinuing the original(brown leather) le pliage I hope not Glad I have about 12 colors lol I do have a few pf the new ones in the large mini and travel XXL and L size But I hope they don't discontinue the original Does anyone know?


----------



## hermes_lemming

sittysue said:


> ,Heard they are discontinuing the original(brown leather) le pliage I hope not Glad I have about 12 colors lol I do have a few pf the new ones in the large mini and travel XXL and L size But I hope they don't discontinue the original Does anyone know?


They are discontinued but some boutiques might still carry some.


----------



## mel823

hermes_lemming said:


> They are discontinued but some boutiques might still carry some.



That’s a shame. Why couldn’t they make the brown handles a classic line and still keep the Club line. Giving people options is not a bad thing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I will be joining this club with a backpack (in cactus)!


----------



## sittysue

mel823 said:


> That’s a shame. Why couldn’t they make the brown handles a classic line and still keep the Club line. Giving people options is not a bad thing.


I agree the brown leather is a classic and should always be available


----------



## SakuraSakura

I received my backpack yesterday. The colour is so calming and earthy (cactus).The backpack format is what I need for my bus-heavy, volunteering lifestyle. It's the perfect addition to my collection, although it makes me curious about these new S/S 2020 colours. If anybody happens to purchase pomegranate + yellow + cloud blue please upload pictures! I'm dying to see what it looks like.


----------



## inch

I just bought a black LP off the back of the news that they’ll be discontinuing the brown leather straps. Agree this should def be part of their classic line


----------



## sittysue

I am so glad I have so many colors with the brown leather


----------



## gabz

how do club pieces wear compared to the original le pliage? Thx


----------



## EmPathetic

inch said:


> I just bought a black LP off the back of the news that they’ll be discontinuing the brown leather straps.



I went to purchase a Navy with brown straps because I'd heard they were being discontinued. I normally check where they're made before purchasing, but didn't bother this time as it was the only one there and I was getting it regardless. Huge shock when I got home to find it made in France! None of my Le Pliage nylons (except my Miaou's) are made in France.

On topic, has anyone had any issues with the Club line having the bubbling issue that the brown handled ones had a few years back?


----------



## Ryan

sittysue said:


> I agree the brown leather is a classic and should always be available


Right? I never thought I’d live to see the day that the brown handles were not available. It’s like LV discontinuing the Speedy or something.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The brown-handled Pliage bags are still available on Longchamp.com in the classic core colors this season, just like they were last season, fyi 
https://us.longchamp.com/lepliage-original


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS20 Club colors on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> SS20 Club colors on instagram


The Pomegranate looks refreshing, a different nuance from the pinks that LC usually do for SS.


----------



## sittysue

Does anyone own the Chalk color in the club line - its the real off white one. Is the logo black or navy? thanks


----------



## SakuraSakura

gabz said:


> how do club pieces wear compared to the original le pliage? Thx



I personally think the club pieces wear better than the original le pliage. The corners on my club backpack are holding up so much better.


----------



## sittysue

think the material is slightly heavier in the club line and the straps a tad thicker but no noticeable difference in weight


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Does anyone know if they're better to purchase in Paris? Really interested in a backpack!


----------



## sittysue

monet_notthepainter said:


> Does anyone know if they're better to purchase in Paris? Really interested in a backpack!


no difference Even if you buy in Paris might not be made in france Quite a few bags and makeup cases I bought in NY were made in france


----------



## Sharont2305

Apart from France, where else are they made? I've just seen where mine was made.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sharont2305 said:


> Apart from France, where else are they made? I've just seen where mine was made.



I have a Gunmetal made in China


----------



## Sharont2305

SmokieDragon said:


> I have a Gunmetal made in China


Thank you, my Bilberry was made in China too.


----------



## sittysue

Sharont2305 said:


> Thank you, my Bilberry was made in China too.[/QUO
> was told they are quality checked in France regardless of where they are made. Quality is the same. I've actually had two that I bought in Bloomingdales that were made in france but I returned because of snap not being aligned properly


----------



## vesna

I am not a huge fan of this line and seeing that brown handles are phased out I am glad I have my collection. The one from club collection I really like is the mist blue with orange button, and a navy backpack with the orange button and I believe that one is already old LOL...I would say I have enough Le Pliage for now


----------



## sittysue

vesna said:


> I am not a huge fan of this line and seeing that brown handles are phased out I am glad I have my collection. The one from club collection I really like is the mist blue with orange button, and a navy backpack with the orange button and I believe that one is already old LOL...I would say I have enough Le Pliage for now


I have many of the same colors in the classic line plus others however I love both your greens. I have 2 green -one the club cactus and the other is the all leather which I got at the Nordstrom anniversary sale this past summer


----------



## vesna

sittysue said:


> I have many of the same colors in the classic line plus others however I love both your greens. I have 2 green -one the club cactus and the other is the all leather which I got at the Nordstrom anniversary sale this past summer


I do wish to get cactus too. The light green I have is an elusive palm green which I can’t simply find anywhere and I do not trust eBay for Le pliage, nor does this one appear ever.  I fell deeply in love with it one summer  in  Hawaii when I saw a girl on the beach, and the bag and palm trees were in perfect harmony. There is a part of a palm leaf which gets as light as this colour and it was amazing to look at it in the sun. I am on a hunt for a large since then and managed to get  a medium one from a trusted seller on eBay .


----------



## cheidel

vesna said:


> I am not a huge fan of this line and seeing that brown handles are phased out I am glad I have my collection. The one from club collection I really like is the mist blue with orange button, and a navy backpack with the orange button and I believe that one is already old LOL...I would say I have enough Le Pliage for now


Very nice collection!


----------



## dropsofjupiter

Hello TPFers! I hope everyone is staying healthy and safe, wherever you are  I was wondering if anyone owns either the Club tote or backpack in the colour Chalk, and if so, can you post a picture of it in natural daylight? I ordered the Club backpack in this colour (it will be my very first Longchamp! ) but my Bloomingdale's order is very delayed and I'm really eager to see what the shade looks like in person because I was debating back and forth between this and the black!! TIA


----------



## sittysue

I have it in chalk in the large long handle and in the small top handle. Pic doesn't do it justice Its a little lighter than on the Bloomie website with a slight sheen to it. The horse is black Its beautiful!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I love the club line colors!! I have a few questions... what is the difference between the Club Le Pliage and Original? The logo on the front? The bigger pocket on the inside? The same color leather and bag? Anything else? I’m new to LC!!!!


----------



## Obsessed68

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I love the club line colors!! I have a few questions... what is the difference between the Club Le Pliage and Original? The logo on the front? The bigger pocket on the inside? The same color leather and bag? Anything else? I’m new to LC!!!!



Hi and welcome  
The main differences are indeed the ones that u mentionned. The pliage club also have the jockey logo on the front of the bag, which the classic one hasn't.
If you're not a fan of the brown leather trim, a Pliage Club in the way to go ! I have the Large black one with beige details (in my profile pic)., it's lovely  
Currently i'm eyeing the small plum one, it never ends haha!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi and welcome
> The main differences are indeed the ones that u mentionned. The pliage club also have the jockey logo on the front of the bag, which the classic one hasn't.
> If you're not a fan of the brown leather trim, a Pliage Club in the way to go ! I have the Large black one with beige details (in my profile pic)., it's lovely
> Currently i'm eyeing the small plum one, it never ends haha!


thank you so so much for all of your help!!! I cant decide if I need a bag organizer or not. Its too slouchy but with the felt bag organizer it is so stiff lol. I bought a pre loved Le Pliage in the antique pink and was trying to figure out if it was a club. It has the tiffany blue trim and jockey on the front so I guess it is.


----------



## Obsessed68

Lindsaygill7 said:


> thank you so so much for all of your help!!! I cant decide if I need a bag organizer or not. Its too slouchy but with the felt bag organizer it is so stiff lol. I bought a pre loved Le Pliage in the antique pink and was trying to figure out if it was a club. It has the tiffany blue trim and jockey on the front so I guess it is.



You're most welcome 
I have a felt bag organizer too and I noticed that the bottom corners are getting damaged a lot faster with it.
From your description, you have bought a pliage club. I love the big inside pocket, so handy!


----------



## sittysue

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I love the club line colors!! I have a few questions... what is the difference between the Club Le Pliage and Original? The logo on the front? The bigger pocket on the inside? The same color leather and bag? Anything else? I’m new to LC!!!!


that about it - I like them both


----------



## sittysue

Lindsaygill7 said:


> thank you so so much for all of your help!!! I cant decide if I need a bag organizer or not. Its too slouchy but with the felt bag organizer it is so stiff lol. I bought a pre loved Le Pliage in the antique pink and was trying to figure out if it was a club. It has the tiffany blue trim and jockey on the front so I guess it is.


yes it is the club I use small pouches and don't need an organizer


----------



## TejasMama

Some of the new club seasonal colors are on sale on the Longchamp site right now...small LH is $98,


----------



## luckylove

I ordered Le Pilage Club duffel during the recent sale; I have to admit that the quality of it does not seem as substantial as the quality on my original pieces. I am not sure if I will keep it or not. Since the price was good, I may keep it as a gym bag, but I definitely don't think I would keep at full price.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I just got a beautiful blue leather Le Pilage from TJ Maxx but it has gold hardware.  Anyone know where I can buy a shoulder strap for it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

ChanelGirlE said:


> I just got a beautiful blue leather Le Pilage from TJ Maxx but it has gold hardware.  Anyone know where I can buy a shoulder strap for it?



You can go to your LC online store or any LC boutique - shoulder straps are sold there


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Thank you!  I checked online but it looks like it was 90% silver hardware.  Hopefully I can check out a boutique in the near future


----------



## Moxisox

Received my first le pliage bags. I love the yellow for spring and summer, and the plum for fall. These are my first ever longchamp bags so I ordered the original style with the brown leather as well to compare. I think these will all work well. I’ll be keeping my eye out for a bright green. I see they had them at Christmas time last year so hopefully it’s an annual thing. I love green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> Received my first le pliage bags.


Wonderful choices!


----------



## Sharont2305

Moxisox said:


> Received my first le pliage bags. I love the yellow for spring and summer, and the plum for fall. These are my first ever longchamp bags so I ordered the original style with the brown leather as well to compare. I think these will all work well. I’ll be keeping my eye out for a bright green. I see they had them at Christmas time last year so hopefully it’s an annual thing. I love green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725750


Those are lovely.


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful choices!


Thank you! 


Sharont2305 said:


> Those are lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moxisox said:


> Received my first le pliage bags. I love the yellow for spring and summer, and the plum for fall. These are my first ever longchamp bags so I ordered the original style with the brown leather as well to compare. I think these will all work well. I’ll be keeping my eye out for a bright green. I see they had them at Christmas time last year so hopefully it’s an annual thing. I love green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725750



Congrats on the haul!!!


----------



## sittysue

Moxisox said:


> Received my first le pliage bags. I love the yellow for spring and summer, and the plum for fall. These are my first ever longchamp bags so I ordered the original style with the brown leather as well to compare. I think these will all work well. I’ll be keeping my eye out for a bright green. I see they had them at Christmas time last year so hopefully it’s an annual thing. I love green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725750


you will love them!


----------



## Moxisox

Thank you! They are perfect for what I was hoping to use them for. Well made, and the colors are so rich and beautiful.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

vesna said:


> I am not a huge fan of this line and seeing that brown handles are phased out I am glad I have my collection. The one from club collection I really like is the mist blue with orange button, and a navy backpack with the orange button and I believe that one is already old LOL...I would say I have enough Le Pliage for now


This makes me feel better about me buying two in a week lol


----------



## MeepMeep67

Moxisox said:


> Received my first le pliage bags. I love the yellow for spring and summer, and the plum for fall. These are my first ever longchamp bags so I ordered the original style with the brown leather as well to compare. I think these will all work well. I’ll be keeping my eye out for a bright green. I see they had them at Christmas time last year so hopefully it’s an annual thing. I love green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725750


 Beautiful!! great colors


----------



## Moxisox

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!! great colors


Thank you!


----------



## sittysue

Moxisox said:


> Received my first le pliage bags. I love the yellow for spring and summer, and the plum for fall. These are my first ever longchamp bags so I ordered the original style with the brown leather as well to compare. I think these will all work well. I’ll be keeping my eye out for a bright green. I see they had them at Christmas time last year so hopefully it’s an annual thing. I love green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725750


I have the bright green LLH as well as the L and XL duffle bags plus the cosmetic case Love that green Also bought the all leather hunter green at Nordstrom anniversary sale last year


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sittysue said:


> I have the bright green


Yay to a fellow green lover. For FW20, there is Forest for LP Club.


----------



## Moxisox

sittysue said:


> I have the bright green LLH as well as the L and XL duffle bags plus the cosmetic case Love that green Also bought the all leather hunter green at Nordstrom anniversary sale last year


I Love green!!! Hoping they will come out with another bright green this year!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

For ladies whom like burgundy tones, I thought this is a lovely shade as well for FW20.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> I Love green!!


I hope to see more greens too. LC greens are gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

mzroyalflyness said:


> This makes me feel better about me buying two in a week lol



This basically just happened to me last week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SakuraSakura said:


> This basically just happened to me last week.


Do post when you receive them. You need to share your joy with us.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Other new colors updated for LP Club FW20. If you missed Antique Pink and Bilberry, this is the time to get them. Antique Pink comes with a navy contrast though.


----------



## jules 8

Hi ladies   I know the Club line had Antique pink with turquois and Hawthorne with purple, but was there another pink?, and if so, what was the accent color ? Thanks in advance


----------



## paula3boys

jules 8 said:


> Hi ladies   I know the Club line had Antique pink with turquois and Hawthorne with purple, but was there another pink?, and if so, what was the accent color ? Thanks in advance


page 5 shows with mint accent


----------



## jules 8

paula3boys said:


> page 5 shows with mint accent


Thank you


----------



## Moxisox

Anyone see the small top handle in stock in the forest green color? I can’t seem to catch it before it sells out anywhere.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My new LP Club backpack in Plum, with a cute pineapple embossed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> Anyone see the small top handle in stock in the forest green color?


Are you referring to the new FW collection? If yes, the US LC website is in the midst of updating the new collection, some items disappear. Rest assured that you will be able to purchase it as it is a new item.


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Are you referring to the new FW collection? If yes, the US LC website is in the midst of updating the new collection, some items disappear. Rest assured that you will be able to purchase it as it is a new item.
> 
> View attachment 4782278


Yes that’s the one. I’ve only been buying LC for a couple months so I’m not familiar with how they do things quite yet. So if it says its no longer available, they will eventually come available once the website is updated? Thanks for your help.


----------



## AngelYuki

frenziedhandbag said:


> My new LP Club backpack in Plum, with a cute pineapple embossed.
> 
> View attachment 4782271
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782272


Gorgeous color  the pineapple is so cute! How did you get the embossing?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> if it says its no longer available, they will eventually come available once the website is updated?


Yes. The website had been updating for the past few days so inventory appears and then disappears. You have plenty of time to get it. If you do need it urgently, you can call the Longchamp CS or boutique to order instead. Welcome to LC! Hope you find more styles that you like.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AngelYuki said:


> Gorgeous color  the pineapple is so cute! How did you get the embossing?


Thank you! I'm in Asia and we do have one boutique that does embossing if an item is purchased from this boutique. There should be some guidelines as to what type of item can be stamped but so far I know, LPs/Cuirs/Foulonne luggage tags and passport covers can be stamped. I did a heart shape on my new Forest LP... which can mean love green (since I'm a green lover).


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes. The website had been updating for the past few days so inventory appears and then disappears. You have plenty of time to get it. If you do need it urgently, you can call the Longchamp CS or boutique to order instead. Welcome to LC! Hope you find more styles that you like.


That helps a lot. I don’t need it now, but would love a small green top handle. I almost bought the cactus one on the SacksOff5th website, but the interior is light. I already have yellow large tote and backpack which have the white interior. I love the yellow color for summer, but I don’t want to do the white or light interior again. I will keep an eye on the LC site. Thank you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> I don’t want to do the white or light interior again.


I have a preference for dark lining as well. You will love the new Forest Green LP. I haven't taken a pic of my SLH LP but will do so and tag you when I share. It should be a matter of days when the site is updated. Looking forward to being bag siblings with you.


----------



## Moxisox

I’m so excited. I just scored a backpack in bilberry for $36 off the Nordstrom website. My daughter loves purple so I plan to give it to her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> My daughter loves purple so I plan to give it to her


Congrats! Your daughter will love this backpack. It packs a lot despite its deceptive small size. Plus, bilberry is a very popular color and a color that was discontinued. You made the right move to snag it before it disappears again.


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! Your daughter will love this backpack. It packs a lot despite its deceptive small size. Plus, bilberry is a very popular color and a color that was discontinued. You made the right move to snag it before it disappears again.


Thank you! She‘s so excited to get it (she‘s 9), and I couldn’t pass up the great price. What a great deal.


----------



## paula3boys

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-club-tote/5635401?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=fuchsia
		

Fucshia and fir colors in large tote (and backpack) are showing up on Nordstrom. I need to see that fuchsia IRL!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I'm in Asia and we do have one boutique that does embossing if an item is purchased from this boutique. There should be some guidelines as to what type of item can be stamped but so far I know, LPs/Cuirs/Foulonne luggage tags and passport covers can be stamped. I did a heart shape on my new Forest LP... which can mean love green (since I'm a green lover).
> 
> View attachment 4782570


Can't wait to get this pretty green bag.  Your heart embossing is a nice touch! Enjoy it!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> My new LP Club backpack in Plum, with a cute pineapple embossed.
> 
> View attachment 4782271
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782272


The plum color is my favorite LP color so I have the SLH and the expandable tote.  It matches my winter coat exactly which gives me much joy.  I have a feeling the new green will be a close second for me.  Enjoy your plum backpack! It is so fun to see your embossing too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Can't wait to get this pretty green bag


Thank you. It's really pretty irl. I'm going to spray it with Apple Guard before using it. Which style will you be getting it in?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> It is so fun to see your embossing too.


I can see why it is your favourite color. I really like it after seeing it but can't decide which style I want in it. Ultimately, I went for the backpack which I know will be useful for walks, bike trips and when I just wish to be hands free. The SLH is most practical for me while I will always have a soft spot for the mini SH. I'm really liking a lot of the new LP colors for FW. I think I will be getting Rust as well but my country is not stocking it. I'm surprised at myself for liking the Antique Pink and Nordic too cos I don't usually go for light colors for LPs (maintenance issues). I'm already thinking what to emboss for my next LP. Haha!


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. It's really pretty irl. I'm going to spray it with Apple Guard before using it. Which style will you be getting it in?


I am a SLH type of gal! All of mine are that size with the exception of the neos that I think didn't come in small so I got the MLH on those.

I think the rust is pretty and I usually don't gp for the light colors either but think the Antique pink is pretty.  I didn't see a Nordic. It is fun to see your embossing.  I wish I lived close to a boutique...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I wish I lived close to a boutique...


The SLH is probably the most practical for me too. Just the other day, I had my hands full of groceries and was trying to balance on a bus with the mini SH. I wobbled and nearly fell. I'll take pics of the Nordic for you when I next visit the boutique. It has that dusty hue to it and not an outright light blue at all. Bonus for a tan lining as well. The same goes for the Antique Pink LP (white lining though). Garnet is a re-launch. I took my Eiffel MSH to the boutique and compared it to this season's Garnet. Exact match. This is a gorgeous color too. 

Oh, speaking of the Neo, even the Nordic Neo is so pretty too.


----------



## Moxisox

My daughter‘s bilberry backpack came, and wow...the color is absolutely beautiful. I also ordered a SSH to match my LV key pouch in marine rouge. I’m not really sure what I plan to use it for, but it is such a cute little bag that I had to get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> such a cute little bag


Beautiful Bilberry! You will get a lot of use out of the SSH. Lovely navy as well. It is very handy for casual evenings out or a quick run to the groceries or to a walk. Trust me, you will be pleased with it.


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful Bilberry! You will get a lot of use out of the SSH. Lovely navy as well. It is very handy for casual evenings out or a quick run to the groceries or to a walk. Trust me, you will be pleased with it.


Thank you!!! It’s adorable. I can’t wait to use it.  
How are you liking your bag in fir? I’m planning on getting something in that color, but am not sure what yet. What styles do you use the most within the le pliage original/club line? I have 3 of the large totes with long handles, 2 backpacks, and the small short/top handle.  I’m thinking either a 3rd backpack or the small long handle.


----------



## viewwing

Hey everyone. This is fuschia from 2020. For reference in case anyone is wondering about the color. Third pic in yellow light, first pic in sunlight and second one is most accurate and true to the eye. This is my first LE pliable club and Not sure if I’m gonna keep it yet, the handles don’t sit well on my shoulders, one of them keep slipping off which is quite irritating for me. Anyone experience the same thing?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> I’m thinking either a 3rd backpack or the small long handle.


I used to use my LPs a lot when my child was much younger. Nowadays, I don't carry much and hence the LLH is rarely used except when I head to yoga as I need to bring along a yoga anti slip towel. I also use it for travelling. My absolute favourite is the SSH as I just find the size so adorable and it always reminds me of my very first LP which is also a SSH. That said, a handheld bag isn't the most practical when it comes to grocery shopping so I will say my most used for now is the SLH. 

Since you already have two backpacks, why don't you add a SLH to your collection? It offers more space than your SSH and will be a great summer bag as well with that gorgeous green. I currently have two SLH; a Miaou in navy and Club in Fir. I really like the Nordic and trying to decide between a SSH or a SLH for it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Anyone experience the same thing?


What a gorgeous color! Love it! Mine stays put.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous color! Love it! Mine stays put.


Hmm...I think the color is gorge too... just wondering why mine slips off so easily. It might be a deal breaker though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> It might be a deal breaker though.


Agree. I will be annoyed if the handle keeps slipping off.


----------



## rowy65

I don’t know if these comparisons were posted already but a pretty big difference in sizes of the shoulder tote in small. The cloud blue is a brand new le pliage club and the bright blue is from 7 years ago. The measurements don’t even match what’s on the website. I didn’t notice the size difference with a top handle le pliage club I bought a month ago in Hawthorne from Saks Off Fifth. The cloud blue le pliage club shoulder tote was just purchased over the phone from the Longchamp store in SoHo Friday. Also, I noticed that the newer ones are made in China while my older one was made in France.


----------



## viewwing

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4800430
> View attachment 4800431
> View attachment 4800432
> View attachment 4800433
> View attachment 4800434
> 
> I don’t know if these comparisons were posted already but a pretty big difference in sizes of the shoulder tote in small. The cloud blue is a brand new le pliage club and the bright blue is from 7 years ago. The measurements don’t even match what’s on the website. I didn’t notice the size difference with a top handle le pliage club I bought a month ago in Hawthorne from Saks Off Fifth. The cloud blue le pliage club shoulder tote was just purchased over the phone from the Longchamp store in SoHo Friday. Also, I noticed that the newer ones are made in China while my older one was made in France.


I’ve noticed the size difference when I saw some of them at the store. Even the current club ones in diff colors are Different in size. And the way to measure this bag according to LC is in the pic.


----------



## rowy65

Ahhh thanks for this.  I’m keeping the bag but I’ll use it for travel etc.  Its too big for me for daily use.  I’m actually thinking of getting another small top handle in the cloud blue.  That size bag is actually more idea for me


----------



## southernbelle43

SakuraSakura said:


> I personally think the club pieces wear better than the original le pliage. The corners on my club backpack are holding up so much better.


I am delighted to hear you say that. I ordered one of the club bags and then out of curiosity was going back through the LC posts and saw all of the unraveled edges. I was distressed.  I realize it is just a cloth bag, but was concerned that I would not even get a year's worth of use out of it before it looked like a rag!


----------



## viewwing

rowy65 said:


> Ahhh thanks for this.  I’m keeping the bag but I’ll use it for travel etc.  Its too big for me for daily use.  I’m actually thinking of getting another small top handle in the cloud blue.  That size bag is actually more idea for me


Cloud blue is such a pretty color! if the small top handle style works for you, u should get it! i on the other hand just prefer to have the option of a shoulder strap,otherwise I’d be all over them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> i on the other hand just prefer to have the option of a shoulder strap,otherwise I’d be all over them!


Agree that Cloud blue is a lovely color. I want Nordic and still trying to decide between the SSH or MLH. I think certain colors look better in the SSH than MLH. Will check them out again when I visit the boutique again.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree that Cloud blue is a lovely color. I want Nordic and still trying to decide between the SSH or MLH. I think certain colors look better in the SSH than MLH. Will check them out again when I visit the boutique again.


I love to ogle at your store pics as there are no LC stores near me. You must post more! I love cloud blue n fuschia but unfortunately I cant get over the handles not staying on my shoulders.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I cant get over the handles not staying on my shoulders.


I'm so sorry to hear that. To me, that is really a deal breaker. It slips with things within or empty?

So happy the pictures are of help. I'll try to take pics if I can and share here. My SA is all right with it but sometimes I feel a little conscious, esp if the boutique is empty. Perhaps you can consider the fuschia in the SSH? I'm really liking mine, though they are different tones of fuschia. I think bright colors look exceptional stunning and adorable in the SSH.


----------



## rowy65

I checked on the Longchamp website.  Cloud blue and Nordic no longer available in the small top handle.  I thought I would only use the shoulder strap but I’ve been adapting to the top handle quite nicely.  No other colors interest me so I guess I’ll just stick with the Hawthorne.  I love how it pairs with my LV Azur SLGs


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Hey everyone. This is fuschia from 2020. For reference in case anyone is wondering about the color. Third pic in yellow light, first pic in sunlight and second one is most accurate and true to the eye. This is my first LE pliable club and Not sure if I’m gonna keep it yet, the handles don’t sit well on my shoulders, one of them keep slipping off which is quite irritating for me. Anyone experience the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797328
> View attachment 4797329
> View attachment 4797331


Is this the large size?  I find my LLH one slips off my shoulder some.  I have many of the SLH and never have the handles slip.  If you havent tried the SLH, they really hold a ton!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. To me, that is really a deal breaker. It slips with things within or empty?
> 
> So happy the pictures are of help. I'll try to take pics if I can and share here. My SA is all right with it but sometimes I feel a little conscious, esp if the boutique is empty. Perhaps you can consider the fuschia in the SSH? I'm really liking mine, though they are different tones of fuschia. I think bright colors look exceptional stunning and adorable in the SSH.



it slips no matter what I do. I’ve tried it with heavy stuff, essentials n everything in between. I’ve tried doubling up the straps, putting them one over the other but it still slips. Even when my husband tries it on him, the same thing happens. The SSH is so cute but I rarely carry handheld bags. But I think the shape looks best. I wish I could do it. But I know it’ll just sit in my closet.

your SA is very nice to let u take the pics! N thanks for sharing them


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Is this the large size?  I find my LLH one slips off my shoulder some.  I have many of the SLH and never have the handles slip.  If you havent tried the SLH, they really hold a ton!


Unfortunately this is the SLH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> Cloud blue and Nordic no longer available in the small top handle.


Cloud Blue is a SS color. It might have sold out on the LC website but if you contact a boutique, they might still have one available. Also, check the various dept shops like Nordies, Bloomies, Saks Off Fifth. It might also pop up on Last Call, Rue La La, Gilt, Jomashop etc. 

Nordic is a new color for FW20. The pandemic had resulted in stock delays for LC. It ought to be available again online but delivery might had been delayed. I do think the boutiques will have it. Perhaps you can call one to check? I've seen both Cloud Blue and Nordic. Both beautiful. Cloud Blue is lighter and leans towards a mint blue. Nordic is a dusty hue and just a shade darker. Cloud Blue cosmetic pouch below but my phone is not capturing the "mint" of it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> I’ll just stick with the Hawthorne.


Your Hawthorne is so lovely. I love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> it slips no matter what I do.


That's a pity. I was hoping the SSH works for you but I understand. I can't work a handheld bag for too long either so as much as I like the Penelope handheld style, I cannot get one. The SSH LP is probably the only handheld bag that is light enough for me to get use out of it.


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your Hawthorne is so lovely. I love it!


Thanks so much!  I took your advice and called the SoHo boutique.  My SA is emailing someone and they might have a small top handle in cloud blue in the warehouse so he’s supposed to get back to me this week.
The small in the shoulder strap is just too big for me for daily use.  I’m really loving the small in the top handle so hopefully I can get it in the cloud blue also.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> loving the small in the top handle.


Great news! I hope you get one. I know what you mean. The SLH for me is also quite spacious for what I carry nowadays. It is just more convenient with the shoulder straps but if I need to pick my favourite LP style, it will always be the SSH. I just think it can look both casual and chic at the same time.


----------



## rowy65

here are pics of my new Le Pliage shoulder strap in small in cloud blue. Lovely @frenziedhandbag was correct that the camera doesn’t capture the mint or aqua tones of it. As mentioned before, a little disappointed that the newer “small” style is bigger than my older small from a few years back. I just love the color so much and will just have to make do
Oh and fairly new to this thread, can someone just update me on the abbreviations ie LLH, SLH?


----------



## southernbelle43

I may be wrong because I am new also, but I think it is large, long handle and small, long handle?


----------



## rowy65

southernbelle43 said:


> I may be wrong because I am new also, but I think it is large, long handle and small, long handle?


Thanks!  That would make sense!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> large, long handle and small, long handle?


Perfectly correct.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rowy65 said:


> Le Pliage shoulder strap in small in cloud blue.


Hooray! You got it! So happy for you. It looks great on you. I had both old and new dimensions and I appreciate the new dimensions cos they offer more space for those "extra" days. Cool Mint is really a cheer me up color, congrats on scoring one!


----------



## rowy65

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray! You got it! So happy for you. It looks great on you. I had both old and new dimensions and I appreciate the new dimensions cos they offer more space for those "extra" days. Cool Mint is really a cheer me up color, congrats on scoring one!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Moxisox

Thank you for your insight. I think that’s a good idea. I will probably get the SLH.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Le Pliage club came today and I am delighted with it. I tried the original once and it did not work. The generous pocket located at the very top inside the bag holds my large phone and large key ring for fast and easy access.  I am so glad I got the black one with the white edges. It is very chic looking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> It is very chic looking.


So glad the Club is working for you. Black is classic. Great choice! Like you, I also prefer the larger pocket. I also like the tone on tone look.


----------



## Moxisox

How adorable is this little guy  I was going back and forth on what to get in this color since I love green. I have soooooo many bags though that I couldn’t decide. I’d basically be buying one just to buy it, so I decided for now just to get this little coin pouch.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a question. Do the wrinkles in the nylon come out after your carry the bag for a while. It sounds silly, but they bother me, lol.


----------



## Lizzys

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a question. Do the wrinkles in the nylon come out after your carry the bag for a while. It sounds silly, but they bother me, lol.


The wrinkles do come out.  They bother me too so I store them without folding them.


----------



## rowy65

Moxisox said:


> How adorable is this little guy  I was going back and forth on what to get in this color since I love green. I have soooooo many bags though that I couldn’t decide. I’d basically be buying one just to buy it, so I decided for now just to get this little coin pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805642


I think these are the most adorable SLGs!  I just got one in fuchsia so congrats!


----------



## southernbelle43

Lizzys said:


> The wrinkles do come out.  They bother me too so I store them without folding them.


Thank you !  I am one who is not bothered if my other leather bags get a little scratch or mark, but for whatever reason, I could not stop seeing them, lol


----------



## Moxisox

rowy65 said:


> I think these are the most adorable SLGs!  I just got one in fuchsia so congrats!


Thank you! They are just so cute. I bet the fuchsia is so pretty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> How adorable is this little guy


This is so cute! Esp in green. Fellow green lover here! and your shoes match the snap button. Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> They bother me too so I store them without folding them.


Same here. I store them unfolded as well


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Do the wrinkles in the nylon come out


Not silly at all. I don't like the wrinkles either. Using the bag helps, plus storing it unfolded.


----------



## northerndancer

I noticed that a lot of the LP Club summer collection was on sale on the longchamp website and now the sale bags have been taken off the website.  Plum seems to be missing as well.  Does anyone know if they are likely to reappear on the website or are they gone for good?


----------



## rowy65

northerndancer said:


> I noticed that a lot of the LP Club summer collection was on sale on the longchamp website and now the sale bags have been taken off the website.  Plum seems to be missing as well.  Does anyone know if they are likely to reappear on the website or are they gone for good?


Honestly, I tried ordering off the website and ended up cancelling the order after 5 days.  It hadn’t even been processed.  I had better luck calling an actual store And speaking with an actual SA


----------



## viewwing

northerndancer said:


> I noticed that a lot of the LP Club summer collection was on sale on the longchamp website and now the sale bags have been taken off the website.  Plum seems to be missing as well.  Does anyone know if they are likely to reappear on the website or are they gone for good?


Some of the past season colors are available on saksofffith and Nordstrom if you’re in the USA.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

northerndancer said:


> Does anyone know if they are likely to reappear on the website or are they gone for good?


The website seems to be in the midst of updating. Usually when the sale ends, the sale items are removed and new FW20 items are listed. This is when the website will have items disappearing. Give it a few days and it ought to be up soon. Plum, according to my SA is a permanent color so it should still be available. If you have any sale items you are keen in, do contact a boutique. They will be able to trace one and send it to you.


----------



## Lizzys

northerndancer said:


> I noticed that a lot of the LP Club summer collection was on sale on the longchamp website and now the sale bags have been taken off the website.  Plum seems to be missing as well.  Does anyone know if they are likely to reappear on the website or are they gone for good?


Which one are you looking for?  I'll be happy to let you know if I see one.


----------



## northerndancer

Lizzys said:


> Which one are you looking for?  I'll be happy to let you know if I see one.


Thanks.  I called the store and ended up ordering the small Bilberry with shoulder handles.  I am so happy with this choice.  It is a beautiful colour that will work year round.


----------



## Lizzys

northerndancer said:


> Thanks.  I called the store and ended up ordering the small Bilberry with shoulder handles.  I am so happy with this choice.  It is a beautiful colour that will work year round.


Bilberry is a good choice.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

northerndancer said:


> so happy with this choice.


Bilberry is an interesting color. Congrats!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

I love the black with white (or is cream) trim! Ladies we need more modeling pics from everyone! We need more clubhouses, especially for the Cuir and Foulonne and Mademoiselle


----------



## Moxisox

I’m really loving this new fir color. Had to get a SSH to match my little pouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> I’m really loving this new fir color. Had to get a SSH to match my little pouch.


So lovely together.


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> So lovely together.


Thank you! I usually only buy crossbodies, but I liked my navy one so much I grabbed the green too! Convenient little bag to grab and go!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> Convenient little bag to grab and go!


Fully agree!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@viewwing have you considered wearing the SSH on the shoulder? I tried yesterday and it stays put on the shoulder. Since you don't carry much and is petite, I think it might work for you?


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> @viewwing have you considered wearing the SSH on the shoulder? I tried yesterday and it stays put on the shoulder. Since you don't carry much and is petite, I think it might work for you?


Really?! I didn’t think it was possible to put your arm thru it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Really?! I didn’t think it was possible to put your arm thru it.


I couldn't bear the thought of you not being able to own a LP. Depending on what you have inside, one strap might not sit well on the shoulder but I think that's fine as your arm is holding it in place anyway. In these shots, my etoiles bag is inside. Order one and try? Who knows? You might get used to using it by the hand as well.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I couldn't bear the thought of you not being able to own a LP. Depending on what you have inside, one strap might not sit well on the shoulder but I think that's fine as your arm is holding it in place anyway. In these shots, my etoiles bag is inside. Order one and try? Who knows? You might get used to using it by the hand as well.


Thanks for the pics! looks good on you! The black with white edging is so ...well...edgy.   I’ve got so many bags on my wishlist! It’s ever growing...will let u know if I order a ssh.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> The black with white edging is so ...well...edgy.


My pleasure to share. This black and white combi is timeless and the white contrast makes it interesting. I'm enjoying mine.


----------



## Obsessed68

CostcoRhi84 said:


> I love the black with white (or is cream) trim! Ladies we need more modeling pics from everyone! We need more clubhouses, especially for the Cuir and Foulonne and Mademoiselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815868
> View attachment 4815869


Hi, great choices ! I have the same bag since last year and I enjoy it very much. Very versatile !
I must also say that you're gorgeous


----------



## SakuraSakura

If anybody was wondering about whether the coloured button closure chips or not... It does. I’ve had this backpack since January 2020 and I do not baby it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SakuraSakura said:


> If anybody was wondering about whether the coloured button closure chips or not... It does. I’ve had this backpack since January 2020 and I do not baby it.



Oh no!


----------



## viewwing

SakuraSakura said:


> If anybody was wondering about whether the coloured button closure chips or not... It does. I’ve had this backpack since January 2020 and I do not baby it.


It’s plastic. I think it will scratch n the color may scrape off In due time.


----------



## SakuraSakura

viewwing said:


> It’s plastic. I think it will scratch n the color may scrape off In due time.



I recall someone was wondering about this. I personally wasn’t expecting this so soon but I have used this a fair bit. These bags aren’t indestructible nor does that fact prevent me from enjoying it.


----------



## viewwing

SakuraSakura said:


> I recall someone was wondering about this. I personally wasn’t expecting this so soon but I have used this a fair bit. These bags aren’t indestructible nor does that fact prevent me from enjoying it.


yes! I love your attitude! These bags are to serve us not the other way round.


----------



## SakuraSakura

viewwing said:


> yes! I love your attitude! These bags are to serve us not the other way round.



There's a really fine line between atypical signs of wear and normal wear. I think people get so caught up in the fact that they believe designer items will never show wear due to their quality but that's just a logical fallacy. Everything wears someday especially when you've worn a bag as much as I have. It's served - and continues to serve - its purpose!


----------



## Hermezzy

Does anyone know if bilberry is darker than plum?  Both look gorgeous but hard for me to tell in pics which is darker!


----------



## viewwing

Hermezzy said:


> Does anyone know if bilberry is darker than plum?  Both look gorgeous but hard for me to tell in pics which is darker!


Billberry is darker I think. It’s more purple toned whereas plum is more reddish.


----------



## Lizzys

Hermezzy said:


> Does anyone know if bilberry is darker than plum?  Both look gorgeous but hard for me to tell in pics which is darker!


I have both colors  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and included black in the picture to show contrast. IRL the bilberry and plum are way different from each other. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hermezzy

Lizzys said:


> I have both colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and included black in the picture to show contrast. IRL the bilberry and plum are way different from each other. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much! This is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Hermezzy

Lizzys said:


> I have both colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and included black in the picture to show contrast. IRL the bilberry and plum are way different from each other. Hope this helps.


Just to make sure---the plum is the one w/the tan handles?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hermezzy said:


> Just to make sure---the plum is the one w/the tan handles?


The bilberry is the one with the tan handles.


----------



## Lizzys

Hermezzy said:


> Just to make sure---the plum is the one w/the tan handles?


Oops! I forgot to label them. Yes, as @frenziedhandbag says, the bilberry has the tan handles.

Thanks @frenziedhandbag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks @frenziedhandbag


My pleasure.


----------



## paula3boys

I can't recall the channel name, but someone on YT claims their SA told them this line is going to be discontinued soon. Anyone hear that?


----------



## viewwing

paula3boys said:


> I can't recall the channel name, but someone on YT claims their SA told them this line is going to be discontinued soon. Anyone hear that?


Yes, no more new colors Or stocks. and will be replaced by the LP green collection.


----------



## paula3boys

viewwing said:


> Yes, no more new colors Or stocks. and will be replaced by the LP green collection.


I am just happy that the regular LP line still puts out new colors as I recall reading on this forum somewhere that Longchamp was sticking with just the basic 4-5 colors and not putting seasonal colors out anymore (I think last year but can't recall when I read it).


----------



## sittysue

paula3boys said:


> I am just happy that the regular LP line still puts out new colors as I recall reading on this forum somewhere that Longchamp was sticking with just the basic 4-5 colors and not putting seasonal colors out anymore (I think last year but can't recall when I read it).


that would be a shame Every year I buy one or two new colors from the original line, which is my favorite Just bought the saffron in the small top handle I own the large tote in the sunshine which is a similar color


----------



## viewwing

sittysue said:


> that would be a shame Every year I buy one or two new colors from the original line, which is my favorite Just bought the saffron in the small top handle I own the large tote in the sunshine which is a similar color


The original LPG will still be available. only the club line is discontinue.


----------



## Moxisox

Picked up a medium SH last week. Seems like a great mid-size bag for travel.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Moxisox said:


> Picked up a medium SH last week. Seems like a great mid-size bag for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5442865


Its great for travel!


----------



## anitalilac

viewwing said:


> Yes, no more new colors Or stocks. and will be replaced by the LP green collection.


So where can we still get the club collection? It’s my absolute favourite of the LePliage.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

anitalilac said:


> So where can we still get the club collection? It’s my absolute favourite of the LePliage.


The U.S. department store websites still have some Club bags left. So does bagshop.com. I’m seeing them a lot on discount websites like Gilt, Ruelala, NordstromRack, SaksOff5th, Jomashop, etc. 

Fwiw, the new Le Pliage Green line is very similar to the Club line, except no contrasting trim colors. I like the Green line better actually.


----------



## Daisy22

are the Neo and club the same or different?


----------



## paula3boys

Daisy22 said:


> are the Neo and club the same or different?


No they are not the exact same. Club is closer to original Le Pliage, but Club has contrast color edges on the tab, ends, and handles. Neo is made with higher quality materials and does not fold and snap close with the button whereas original and club do.


----------



## Moxisox

Nordstrom Rack has Club bags and backpacks on sale right now online.


----------



## Moxisox

I love green, so I was excited to snag both of these beauties from Nord Rack the other day! I was pleasantly surprised to see the inside is grey, and not white too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see the inside is grey, and not white too.


I love a grey lining too! Congrats on snagging this cactus.


----------



## Moxisox

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love a grey lining too! Congrats on snagging this cactus.


Thank you!


----------

